# Scots meet -SUN 26th FEB - with TIMES on first post ;)



## Hev

Now with times
EARLY START I'M AFFRAID GUYS    
8.45 Leave Stirling Services
9.20 Meeting point at Caithness Glass car park (I think it is still there :?) in Perth - aiming to leave at 9.30! 
11.30-12.00 Arrive at http://www.highrange.co.uk/la_taverna_ristoranre.htm (It is on the left hand side as you enter Aviemore from the south)
12.00 Coffee/Tea/fluid/toilet stop (ahem, Girlie Stop) at aformentioned ristoranre  
12.30 Follow-the-leader 8) 
1.30 Pit stop/photo opportunity around about Lossie  
3.00 ish Back to La Taverna for a meal :roll: 
Home  
Head-count:
ME!!!!  
MonTheFish 
Jac-in-a-box
jock
Tubbs
Our esteemed leader....... Grauditt :roll:
Buzz2k3  
Saint  :wink:
FuzzyGav
trev
missTTopless :-*
ttnick (at Lossiemouth :wink

****EDITED AGAIN****

Just in case anyone is interested, I've sorted out a route ...............









................................................................................................
DATE:  SUNDAY 26TH FEBRUARY 2006
MEET POINT: AVIEMORE
TIME: lunch-time ish - still to be confirmed
ROUTE: AVIEMORE - GRANTON ON SPEY - FORRES - LOSSIEMOUTH - ROTHES - AVIEMORE

Hi guys 'n'gals.

Don't know about you lot but I'm getting withdrawal symptoms (especially since I didn't make New Lanark :x)..........AND we havn't got a thread on page 1 of the meets section anymore :wink:

So...........when and where? I was thinking about the end of February or beginning of March, maybe around about the Aberdeen area? - although I confess I don't know the area that well :?.

Go on, you know you want to :lol:

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish

me me me me me me me me me


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Good girl  and we want to!

Not too sure what Abredeen has to offer except a slow drive up the coast road - it's littered with cameras  
Could be a good opportunity to entice some of the more Northerly members out though... and their local knowledge 

D and Jx


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Not too sure what Abredeen has to offer except a slow drive up the coast road - it's littered with cameras
> Could be a good opportunity to entice some of the more Northerly members out though... and their local knowledge


I must admit, I was thinking slightly west of the main route north but yup, its only fair that we tour our stunning land (and stop Saint from whinging that its always the Central belt :wink - can we tempt him this time? :roll: 

Hev x


----------



## saint

Aviemore - up to Elgin and Lossiemouth


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Aviemore - up to Elgin and Lossiemouth


Now that is a road I know and love (espcially if its Granton on Spey -> Forres -> Elgin -> Lossie   

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

We have a plan then


----------



## Hev

looks like it :wink:

All we need now is a date........ Sunday 26th February?

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Why not? Easiest way of doing it...pick a date and stick to it or you'll go round in circles and nothing happens 

Dep Rep Hev? :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Now how many pages before the event happens?...Cadburys Cream Egg to the winning guess 

Still loads left from last year :roll:


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aviemore - up to Elgin and Lossiemouth
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is a road I know and love (espcially if its Granton on Spey -> Forres -> Elgin -> Lossie
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

It's great and quiet - esp between Grantown - thru' Aberlour - Rothes - Elgin.


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Now how many pages before the event happens?...Cadburys Cream Egg to the winning guess


By the time it happens we'll all be sick of Easter eggs :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish

put me down for 14 pages


----------



## ObiWan

Put me down for 14 eggs


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ObiWan said:


> Put me down for 14 eggs


23 left over from last Easter meet - want them? :lol:


----------



## saint

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put me down for 14 eggs
> 
> 
> 
> 23 left over from last Easter meet - want them? :lol:
Click to expand...

Eeeek - are they not off - that's nearly two years ago!!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Was that 2 years ago?!

Probably well off by by now [smiley=sick2.gif] ...still want some eggs Obi 

Dave


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Was that 2 years ago?!
> 
> Probably well off by by now [smiley=sick2.gif] ...still want some eggs Obi
> 
> Dave


It would be a darn shame to waste them without somebody at least attempting to salvage them  I suppose I could be pushed into volunteering


----------



## jock

Could be tempted - but depends on the date. As Dave says, the quicker we fix it the better.

Happy New Year (hic!)

Jock

8)


----------



## Hev

jock said:


> Could be tempted - but depends on the date. As Dave says, the quicker we fix it the better.


<ahem> :roll:



Hev said:


> looks like it :wink:
> 
> All we need now is a date........ Sunday 26th February?
> 
> Hev x


Those eggs are definately only a year old - I remember them and I didn't know about the forum two years ago :?

Obi - you need to take part to have any say on those eggs :wink:

Saint - can we put you down as a maybe? :wink:

Put me down for 22 pages!!!  (considering we're on page 2 and I started this thread less than 24 hours ago :lol

Hev x


----------



## saint

Hev - you can eat the eggs if you wish - but they deffo were around in 2004 - kindly dished out post luncheon in Killin


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

saint said:


> Hev - you can eat the eggs if you wish - but they deffo were around in 2004 - kindly dished out post luncheon in Killin


I knew I bought some new one's last year...becoming a bit of a tradition now, I'll mix the old with new for this year 

I'm going for 32 pages!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Ecurie Ecosse said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now how many pages before the event happens?...Cadburys Cream Egg to the winning guess
> 
> 
> 
> By the time it happens we'll all be sick of Easter eggs :wink:
Click to expand...

You must be eating your eggs a little early then :wink: Unless Easter has been advanced a few weeks for '06?!


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse

ObiWan said:


> Put me down for 14 eggs


YFB :lol:


----------



## saint

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Ecurie Ecosse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now how many pages before the event happens?...Cadburys Cream Egg to the winning guess
> 
> 
> 
> By the time it happens we'll all be sick of Easter eggs :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be eating your eggs a little early then :wink: Unless Easter has been advanced a few weeks for '06?!
Click to expand...

C'mon - hands up who has not already had their first Creme Egg of the year......... it's wk 2 after all!!


----------



## ObiWan

Ecurie Ecosse said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put me down for 14 eggs
> 
> 
> 
> YFB :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes For Breakfast :!:


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be tempted - but depends on the date. As Dave says, the quicker we fix it the better.
> 
> 
> 
> <ahem> :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like it :wink:
> 
> All we need now is a date........ Sunday 26th February?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those eggs are definately only a year old - I remember them and I didn't know about the forum two years ago :?
> 
> Obi - you need to take part to have any say on those eggs :wink:
> 
> Saint - can we put you down as a maybe? :wink:
> 
> Put me down for 22 pages!!!  (considering we're on page 2 and I started this thread less than 24 hours ago :lol
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

We intend doing if you make the route interesting enough  . Do you plan an overnight?


----------



## freegeek

Sounds great, especialy if there is some snow about, may be I will get some use from my new snow tyres, which so far haven't sing a single snow flake! Will also try to persuade my new GF to come along too if we do an avernight that involves dancing.


----------



## freegeek

Sounds great, especialy if there is some snow about, may be I will get some use from my new snow tyres, which so far haven't seen a single snow flake! Will also try to persuade my new GF to come along too if we do an avernight that involves dancing.


----------



## saint

Now - here is something for some to consider for end of April.

Bladnoch Distillery in Dumfries & Galloway run a whisky school over various weekends in the year. School allows the participants to get hands-on experience in the art of making whisky - everything from malt selection, mashing, fermentation to distillation and filling your own whisky into casks.

Any of you lot interested in this - or if not the full school - heading down there to get a feel of a working privately owned distillery?


----------



## Steve-TT

Is is not a possibility to do this over the easter week at all, that way people can make a long weekend out of it aswell 

Thanks

Steve


----------



## ObiWan

When is Easter this year?


----------



## Steve-TT

Easter Bank Holiday is Monday 17th Obi


----------



## ObiWan

Thanks Steve, sounds good to me


----------



## Hev

Yeah, of April..... that is 7 weeks later!!!!!! 

Why not do both? A wee day trip at the end of Feb and an overnighter at Easter time?

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt

Yo


----------



## Grauditt

Yo


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse

ObiWan said:


> When is Easter this year?


Easter falls on the first Sunday following the first ecclesiastical full moon that occurs on or after the day of the vernal equinox :wink: or April 16th to you and I.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Nice to see you're still around Steve - HNY to you both 

For the Easter do - are we still thinking of Forres / Lossie? Or somewhere else?

Don't want to put a dampner on Saints suggestion of the Whisky weekend...speaking for us alone, J won't be happy in a distillery for a weekend.
Whether it's a lack of interest in such things by her - or a fear of me developing an interest, I'm not sure 

Dave


----------



## Hev

Grauditt said:


> Yo


Welcome back to the fold, we thought we'd lost ya there :wink:



Ecurie Ecosse said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is Easter this year?
> 
> 
> 
> Easter falls on the first Sunday following the first ecclesiastical full moon that occurs on or after the day of the vernal equinox :wink: or April 16th to you and I.
Click to expand...

 :!: ............... and you lot say I'M weird!!!!! 

Hev x


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> For the Easter do - are we still thinking of Forres / Lossie? Or somewhere else?


I was still thinking of this for February :?



Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Don't want to put a dampner on Saints suggestion of the Whisky weekend...speaking for us alone, J won't be happy in a distillery for a weekend.
> Whether it's a lack of interest in such things by her - or a fear of me developing an interest, I'm not sure
> 
> Dave


I personally am not keen - can't stand the taste or smell [smiley=sick2.gif]. Still up for an overnight tho (get your dancing shoes on ).

Hev x


----------



## Tubbs

Morning!!!

Thought I'd better say hello and happy new year to everybody!!!

If it is the 26th of Feb for the meet then I should be able to make it unless the boss changes my weekend off.

Might even be sporting some new wheels by then if i can make my mind up.


----------



## Grauditt

Hev said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back to the fold, we thought we'd lost ya there :wink:
Click to expand...

I was lost but I have found myself again - you should know all about it :roll: :wink: Nice to see the seat didn't have a chance to cool down though, you are an impatient lot :roll: :wink: :-* :lol: 8)

I've had a mad mental start to the year and current workload is getting the better of me... on top of that I'm having to co-habit with a 19-week pregant woman and deal with all the emotional rollercoaster mood-swings that accompany such a condition..... jings that first trimester seemed to last forever....  ......anyhoo

Feb 26th sounds absolutely perfect  I was hoping to stage a meet in the Moray area this year anyway so why the heck not do it now. We might even be able to entice jam225 out with his blue baby :wink:

Another option might be to do a "Va Va Voom" route around Royal Deeside taking in Banchory, Ballater and Alford. (Route book courtesy of a Christmas pressie froma forum member - cheers Ecurie :wink: )


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the Easter do - are we still thinking of Forres / Lossie? Or somewhere else?
> 
> 
> 
> I was still thinking of this for February :?
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want to put a dampner on Saints suggestion of the Whisky weekend...speaking for us alone, J won't be happy in a distillery for a weekend.
> Whether it's a lack of interest in such things by her - or a fear of me developing an interest, I'm not sure
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I personally am not keen - can't stand the taste or smell [smiley=sick2.gif]. Still up for an overnight tho (get your dancing shoes on ).
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I'm fine with Feb and Forres - wasn't questioning, just clarifying 

Just need to sort out the location for the Easter do if we're making a weekend of it...Easter and hotels are probably not a good mix for last minute bookings :?

Best to find out how many of our English friends are considering a visit - I'm still attracted to a West coast visit...thoughts?

Dave


----------



## Grauditt

Tubbs said:


> Morning!!!
> 
> Thought I'd better say hello and happy new year to everybody!!!
> 
> If it is the 26th of Feb for the meet then I should be able to make it unless the boss changes my weekend off.
> 
> Might even be sporting some new wheels by then if i can make my mind up.


Mornin 

Happy New Year to you and Fiona 

You WILL be coming on 26th  I'm putting on my new (old) wheels on this weekend....... 16" 7 spokes with 205 profile tyres :lol: Hello winter :?


----------



## Grauditt

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the Easter do - are we still thinking of Forres / Lossie? Or somewhere else?
> 
> 
> 
> I was still thinking of this for February :?
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want to put a dampner on Saints suggestion of the Whisky weekend...speaking for us alone, J won't be happy in a distillery for a weekend.
> Whether it's a lack of interest in such things by her - or a fear of me developing an interest, I'm not sure
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I personally am not keen - can't stand the taste or smell [smiley=sick2.gif]. Still up for an overnight tho (get your dancing shoes on ).
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fine with Feb and Forres - wasn't questioning, just clarifying
> 
> Just need to sort out the location for the Easter do if we're making a weekend of it...Easter and hotels are probably not a good mix for last minute bookings :?
> 
> Best to find out how many of our English friends are considering a visit - I'm still attracted to a West coast visit...thoughts?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I'm up for a West Coaster too - with a ferry trip etc... I'll start a new Easter thread up so we don't get mixed up with this meet, we're easily confused [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=vulcan.gif]


----------



## Hev

Grauditt said:


> I was lost but I have found myself again - you should know all about it :roll:


 :roll:

I assume/hope you are looking after Mrs G :!: :!: :!: but we want pics......... of the babe of course........ go on post a pic ............ pleeeeeease 

Dave - I fancy the West coast too at some point so....... count me in 

Hev x


----------



## Tubbs

Grauditt said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning!!!
> 
> Thought I'd better say hello and happy new year to everybody!!!
> 
> If it is the 26th of Feb for the meet then I should be able to make it unless the boss changes my weekend off.
> 
> Might even be sporting some new wheels by then if i can make my mind up.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin
> 
> Happy New Year to you and Fiona
> 
> You WILL be coming on 26th  I'm putting on my new (old) wheels on this weekend....... 16" 7 spokes with 205 profile tyres :lol: Hello winter :?
Click to expand...

Hope you had a good one, if anyone was watching Hogmany Live on the BBC then you may have spotted me in the audience or my famous other half playing her drum with the pipe band (yes fame has went to her head).

16" wheels.... far to sensible, just put some slicks on and have some fun!!

Have went off the new RS4's now but will hopefully get some new wheels in Feb.

Oh yeah, got my glowing red ring too....


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse

Hev said:


> I assume/hope you are looking after Mrs G :!: :!: :!: but we want pics......... of the babe of course........ go on post a pic ............ pleeeeeease


You might have to wait another 21 weeks me thinks ... unless you are talking about G's car and new/old winter wheels.


----------



## Grauditt

Tubbs said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning!!!
> 
> Thought I'd better say hello and happy new year to everybody!!!
> 
> If it is the 26th of Feb for the meet then I should be able to make it unless the boss changes my weekend off.
> 
> Might even be sporting some new wheels by then if i can make my mind up.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin
> 
> Happy New Year to you and Fiona
> 
> You WILL be coming on 26th  I'm putting on my new (old) wheels on this weekend....... 16" 7 spokes with 205 profile tyres :lol: Hello winter :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you had a good one, if anyone was watching Hogmany Live on the BBC then you may have spotted me in the audience or my famous other half playing her drum with the pipe band (yes fame has went to her head).
> 
> 16" wheels.... far to sensible, just put some slicks on and have some fun!!
> 
> Have went off the new RS4's now but will hopefully get some new wheels in Feb.
> 
> Oh yeah, got my glowing red ring too....
Click to expand...

Didn't see any TV on hogmany Pete, was too busy in preparation for my own glowing red ring on the 1st :roll:


----------



## saint

I knew I should have done a new thread for the Whisky School - it was not really aimed as an alternative to a meet just -

1) Would there be anybody actually interested in attending such a NON TT event

2) A weekend trip - not specifically on the weekend of the school to have a tour around D&G and visit one of the nicest distilleries in Scotland.


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> Yeah, of April..... that is 7 weeks later!!!!!!
> 
> Why not do both? A wee day trip at the end of Feb and an overnighter at Easter time?
> 
> Hev x


Not sure that we could do both but definately up for one at least. I will watch/listen to your ramblings and see where you end up before consulting our diaries to decide.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

saint said:


> I knew I should have done a new thread for the Whisky School - it was not really aimed as an alternative to a meet just -
> 
> 1) Would there be anybody actually interested in attending such a NON TT event
> 
> 2) A weekend trip - not specifically on the weekend of the school to have a tour around D&G and visit one of the nicest distilleries in Scotland.


Definately have to split this thread, seem to have the potential for 3 seperate events!

Saint, IIRC there was some interest for the Whisky distillery visit when it was mentioned a year or two ago?
As seperate thread with "Whisky" in the title it will be sure to draw the whisky afficiando's out 

Dave


----------



## FuzzyGav

Grauditt said:


> You WILL be coming on 26th  I'm putting on my new (old) wheels on this weekend...


HNY all,
You're right G, I WILL and snap, thinking of putting the old comps back on for a bit, how I do that without a torque wrench tho I don't know!!! :wink: I'm positive I used to own one :roll: but i've haven't seen it for months :?: 
Text me when u've done yours and I'll pop over and collect


----------



## Grauditt

FuzzyGav said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You WILL be coming on 26th  I'm putting on my new (old) wheels on this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> HNY all,
> You're right G, I WILL and snap, thinking of putting the old comps back on for a bit, how I do that without a torque wrench tho I don't know!!! :wink: I'm positive I used to own one :roll: but i've haven't seen it for months :?:
> Text me when u've done yours and I'll pop over and collect
Click to expand...

  Sorry Gav, I was desperate for cash before Christmas so I sold the wrench on eBay for Â£20 so I'll square you up next time I see you :roll:

:lol: No worries mate, I'll ping you a text tomorrow when I'm finished, thanks for the long term loan


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Grauditt said:


> Sorry Gav, I was desperate for cash before Christmas so I sold the wrench on eBay for Â£20 so I'll square you up next time I see you :roll:


Can I assume that ebay user "skint-in-scotland" was you flogging my memory stick then? :lol:

No hurry :wink:

Dave


----------



## Grauditt

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Gav, I was desperate for cash before Christmas so I sold the wrench on eBay for Â£20 so I'll square you up next time I see you :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I assume that ebay user "skint-in-scotland" was you flogging my memory stick then? :lol:
> 
> No hurry :wink:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

   
I seem to have a habit of collecting things from folk in here :lol:

Do I owe anyone else anything :?


----------



## MonTheFish

you can keep those socks of mine...


----------



## Grauditt




----------



## DGW131

so where is the meeting point and what time :wink:


----------



## saint

Hell knows - dunno if it's this meeting or the other one!!??!!?? :?

Two potential meeting in three weeks...... they are just like busses.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

At least another 20 pages before that's decided :wink:


----------



## saint

It's all so confusing - I just don't know which one not to turn up to first.


----------



## DGW131

saint said:


> It's all so confusing - I just don't know which one not to turn up to first.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev

Happy new year guys count us in for the events  
missing all your happy faces seems like years since the last meet


----------



## ObiWan

I am confused now, where is this thread for, I presume East Coast? Someone help me here, come on Hev, where we thinking of going :?


----------



## saint

This is for East Coast but our "leader" seems to have gone off at a tangent and started another thread for an Easter meet disregarding this one :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## ObiWan

saint said:


> This is for East Coast but our "leader" seems to have gone off at a tangent and started another thread for an Easter meet disregarding this one :?: :?: :?: :?:


Is the whisky thread a spin off from this also?


----------



## saint

No - it's something different - not exactly a Scottish meet - more of an open invitation to anyone that would be interested in participating in a whisky school.


----------



## saint

....meant to add that for a future TT Meet Bladnoch/D&G would be a great destination - and certainly a bit closer for those just over the border. 
I really like the Solway coast.


----------



## ObiWan

Clear now


----------



## Buzz2k3

I DONT BELIEVE IT.................................................L  ks as though Im actually off that day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  but dont know where im going yet?????? :?


----------



## saint

Buzz2k3 said:


> I DONT BELIEVE IT.................................................L  ks as though Im actually off that day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  but dont know where im going yet?????? :?


What about the other thread - off that day?


----------



## Grauditt

trev said:


> Happy new year guys count us in for the events
> missing all your happy faces seems like years since the last meet


Happy New Year Trev and Ev 8) So you finally managed to sort yourselves out on here - 'bout time too 8) :wink:


----------



## Grauditt

saint said:


> This is for East Coast but our "leader" seems to have gone off at a tangent and started another thread for an Easter meet disregarding this one :?: :?: :?: :?:


For clarity.........

This thread is for a meet on *SUNDAY 26th FEBRUARY* 

I will contact Hev and ask her to update the title and first post. Admittedly, we still need to work on a meet point and itinerary etc 8)

My thread entitled *"ScoTTish EasTTer Meet anyone?"* is for a potential meet during/over the Easter weekend which is the 14th - 17th April


----------



## Grauditt

Buzz2k3 said:


> I DONT BELIEVE IT.................................................L  ks as though Im actually off that day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  but dont know where im going yet?????? :?


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
You will be heading north


----------



## Tubbs

Grauditt said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Gav, I was desperate for cash before Christmas so I sold the wrench on eBay for Â£20 so I'll square you up next time I see you :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I assume that ebay user "skint-in-scotland" was you flogging my memory stick then? :lol:
> 
> No hurry :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seem to have a habit of collecting things from folk in here :lol:
> 
> Do I owe anyone else anything :?
Click to expand...

Â£50 and a piece of cheesecake!!!!!

What's going on with this meet then?


----------



## ObiWan

Grauditt said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for East Coast but our "leader" seems to have gone off at a tangent and started another thread for an Easter meet disregarding this one :?: :?: :?: :?:
> 
> 
> 
> For clarity.........
> 
> This thread is for a meet on *SUNDAY 26th FEBRUARY*
> 
> I will contact Hev and ask her to update the title and first post. Admittedly, we still need to work on a meet point and itinerary etc 8)
> 
> My thread entitled *"ScoTTish EasTTer Meet anyone?"* is for a potential meet during/over the Easter weekend which is the 14th - 17th April
Click to expand...

Come out Hev, wherever you are........your thread needs you


----------



## Hev

Sorry for the abandonment - I've been away all weekend..... back now tho 

I'll update the first post :roll:. As Grauditt says SUNDAY 26th FEBRUARY, main meeting point at Aviemore about lunch-time (although I'm sure a small meeting point at Stirling Services might feature :wink, was thinking about Aviemore - Granton on Spey - Forres - Lossiemouth - Rothes - Aviemore. I'm sure a bite to eat could feature somewhere either en-route or after the play .

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> ...although I'm sure a small meeting point at Stirling Services might feature... :wink:


And Perth 

Nice weekend? :wink:

Dave


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> Sorry for the abandonment - I've been away all weekend..... back now tho
> 
> I'll update the first post :roll:. As Grauditt says SUNDAY 26th FEBRUARY, main meeting point at Aviemore about lunch-time (although I'm sure a small meeting point at Stirling Services might feature :wink, was thinking about Aviemore - Granton on Spey - Forres - Lossiemouth - Rothes - Aviemore. I'm sure a bite to eat could feature somewhere either en-route or after the play .
> 
> Hev x


Good route


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...although I'm sure a small meeting point at Stirling Services might feature... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> And Perth
> 
> Nice weekend? :wink:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Fab weekend - training teenagers on leadership skills , by me!! :lol: :lol: :lol: AND a visitor last night :wink: :roll:

Yup, a stop at Perth too 8)

Hev x


----------



## saint

Ok ok.... we get the hint!!

It all simmers down after the first six months - you'll get over it.

Did you find this one on eBay?


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Ok ok.... we get the hint!!
> 
> It all simmers down after the first six months - you'll get over it


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Are you implying that the training stuff all simmers down after the first six months? I wish....... been doing that stuff for a good few years now and it still hasn't calmed down :roll:



saint said:


> Did you find this one on eBay?


Nope, but I have been searching there for a slave who'll do my washing/ironing/cleaning etc etc - no joy tho :? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Probably a stretch to far for us but we will see how the Easter thread goes before finally deciding :-*


----------



## jam225

Arrrrrrgh, typical I havent looked in here for ages and then it seems like
you guys are coming to play in my backyard 8)

Unfortunately I'm gonna be in Barcelona that weekend 8) which is a shame as it would be interesting to compare my GTI with some TTs 

Just a heads up to the fact that we are seeing a LOT of mobile SCAMERA vans up this way at the moment :evil: so keep your eyes peeled or check out this site before your departure as they update their locations on a weekly basis http://www.nescamp.co.uk

Your route will pass directly by my house as you leave Elgin on the way to Rothes. Beware that the Elgin-Rothes stretch is traffic cop alley :wink: 
as is Forres to Burghead (en route to Lossiemouth)

If you need any more advice just ask as I'll now keep an eye on the thread  Or if you fancy changing the date then I'd happily meet up in Aviemore and tag along 

Cheers

John


----------



## saint

'but how good is the Rothes - Aberlour - Tormore (old home) - Grantown - Aviemore run wooohoo


----------



## jam225

Its great apart from all the ASDA, Tesco and Morrison lorries


----------



## ObiWan

jam225 said:


> Its great apart from all the ASDA, Tesco and Morrison lorries


Why are they chipped as well


----------



## saint

I am up for this one - have no comitments for that weekend and hopefully work won't pop-up.

It's a great run so.... blah blah blah


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

saint said:


> I am up for this one - have no comitments for that weekend and hopefully work won't pop-up.


You're just after an egg again! 

Jackie x


----------



## saint

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am up for this one - have no comitments for that weekend and hopefully work won't pop-up.
> 
> 
> 
> You're just after an egg again!
> 
> Jackie x
Click to expand...

Too right I am......!!! It's the most worth while meet of the year!


----------



## saint

PS - not bad we are on page 10 already


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> I am up for this one











I'm stunned.............! :wink:

Hev x


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am up for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stunned.............! :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Am stunned too - I feel like Buzz - but my work should not get in way....... oh not forgetting the usual Saturday night out.


----------



## Grauditt

jam225 said:


> Its great apart from all the ASDA, Tesco and Morrison lorries


Also littered with Chivas and Walkers Shortbread trucks :?

Sounds like a great blast - I'm really looking forward to this


----------



## FuzzyGav

I'm up for this too guys, TT is only coming out at weekends just now and you lot seem to like the sound of this route...


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...although I'm sure a small meeting point at Stirling Services might feature... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> And Perth
> 
> Nice weekend? :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fab weekend - training teenagers on leadership skills , by me!! :lol: :lol: :lol: AND a visitor last night :wink: :roll:
> 
> Yup, a stop at Perth too 8)
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

We are still watching with interest Hev :wink:


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> We are still watching with interest Hev :wink:


I should think so too!  That's why you haven't disappeared off the list on page 1 :wink:. You just know you can't wait to experience the talents of HevNav  8)

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are still watching with interest Hev :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I should think so too!  That's why you haven't disappeared off the list on page 1 :wink:. You just know you can't wait to experience the talents of HevNav  8)
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

OOPS! had not looked that far back, looks like a great gathering


----------



## saint

we on page eleven yet?


----------



## ObiWan

saint said:


> we on page eleven yet?


Bang on schedule but what is even more amazing is the fact we seem to be still on target for where and when the cruise is going 8)


----------



## jock

You can remove the ? Hev.

See you at Stirling Services on 26 Feb.

Jock

8)


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> we on page eleven yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Bang on schedule but what is even more amazing is the fact we seem to be still on target for where and when the cruise is going 8)
Click to expand...

Ahhhhhh, but this is not the confussed thread! :roll:



jock said:


> You can remove the ? Hev.
> 
> See you at Stirling Services on 26 Feb.
> 
> Jock


Yeah!!!!!!!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hev x


----------



## jock

Hev

What is confussed?

Jock


----------



## Hev

jock said:


> What is confussed?


  
My version of confused/confusssed/confussssed :wink:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is confussed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My version of confused/confusssed/confussssed :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Soon to be concused


----------



## saint

Sounds like a James song.......

Are we onto page 12 yet?


----------



## saint

Is Hev getting MARRIED :?: :?: :?: :!:


----------



## missTTopless

Give the girl a break saint.....she has only known him 8 weeks :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint

missTTopless said:


> Give the girl a break saint.....she has only known him 8 weeks :lol: :lol: :lol:


Welll - she has some explaining to do then.


----------



## ObiWan

saint said:


> we on page eleven yet?


This might explain why the pages appear to be building up so quickly?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=55748

:?:


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Is Hev getting MARRIED :?: :?: :?: :!:


Not [email protected]@dy likely, once bitten twice shy an all that - How the hell did you come to that conclusion?



saint said:


> Welll - she has some explaining to do then.


Ummmmmm........ excuse yet another blonde moment but :?: :?: :?:

Hev x


----------



## davidg

saint said:


> Is Hev getting MARRIED :?: :?: :?: :!:


Bugger      she has turned me down again


----------



## Hev

davidg said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Hev getting MARRIED :?: :?: :?: :!:
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger      she has turned me down again
Click to expand...

Well ask properly next time! :-*

Hev x


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Hev getting MARRIED :?: :?: :?: :!:
> 
> 
> 
> Not [email protected]@dy likely, once bitten twice shy an all that - How the hell did you come to that conclusion?
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welll - she has some explaining to do then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummmmmm........ excuse yet another blonde moment but :?: :?: :?:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Where were you parked on the night of January 20th? M'am


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Where were you parked on the night of January 20th? M'am


 :lol: Unless I'm getting married to 20 8-10 year olds    
You'll find me there EVERY Friday night . Rugrats.........little darlings..... kids ......... little _________ (you fill in the blank!) - tee hee, and I'm the boss!!!!! Ahhhhh, its great when you don't have to grow up .

Methinks that is the closest we have come to bumping into each other even though we only live about 3 miles apart :roll: - must try harder next time.............

Hev x


----------



## saint

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Hev getting MARRIED :?: :?: :?: :!:
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger      she has turned me down again
Click to expand...

You could always try for the spot on the floor in her room, she has not turned down my application yet so I live in hope


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Hev getting MARRIED :?: :?: :?: :!:
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger      she has turned me down again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could always try for the spot on the floor in her room, she has not turned down my application yet so I live in hope
Click to expand...

Interviews will be held next week :lol: but please note, only handsome blokes need apply :wink: :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Hev getting MARRIED :?: :?: :?: :!:
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger      she has turned me down again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could always try for the spot on the floor in her room, she has not turned down my application yet so I live in hope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interviews will be held next week :lol: but please note, only handsome blokes need apply :wink: :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Hev

Please send your CV, a covering letter and a photograph :roll: :lol: :wink:



ObiWan said:


> [smiley=whip.gif]


    
Ouch!

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> Please send your CV, a covering letter and a photograph :roll: :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=whip.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I was hoping for ooohhhhhhhh


----------



## Hev

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> Hev x


Now that is a definate ouch [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> Hev x


That is to much info :roll: :roll: i don't want to know what you 2 get up to with a cricket bat


----------



## Hev

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> Hev x


 [smiley=bigcry.gif]  [smiley=bigcry.gif]  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]  [smiley=bigcry.gif]  [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Hey Obi, still thinking of joining us on this meet :?: :wink: 
<quick check to see that it is the Feb meet thread I'm writting this :roll: >

On a slightly different note, did A9 go out this weekend? I'm REALLY curious as to what was edited out :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> On a slightly different note, did A9 go out this weekend? I'm REALLY curious as to what was edited out :wink:
> 
> Hev x


Patience Hev, the postie will be there tomorrow :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]  [smiley=bigcry.gif]  [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Obi, still thinking of joining us on this meet :?: :wink:
> <quick check to see that it is the Feb meet thread I'm writting this :roll: >
> 
> On a slightly different note, did A9 go out this weekend? I'm REALLY curious as to what was edited out :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Hi Hev, yes we are still planning on coming up short of something unexpected happening through work.

Yes absoluTTe 9 was sent out over the weekend so should be with you anyday. You will have to wait and see if you made the final cut? :roll:


----------



## davidg

ObiWan said:


> You will have to wait and see if you made the final cut? :roll:


You tease :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> Hi Hev, yes we are still planning on coming up short of something unexpected happening through work.


Yeaaahhhh!  
<note to self: better get some painting done, motivation to get the laminate floor laid too! - Sue's used to 5* accommodation  >



ObiWan said:


> Yes absoluTTe 9 was sent out over the weekend so should be with you anyday. You will have to wait and see if you made the final cut? :roll:


I'm just a little worried that after it's been published..... someone in a white coat might turn up on my doorstep with a straight-jacket :roll: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> someone in a white coat might turn up on my doorstep with a straight-jacket :roll: :lol:
> 
> Hev x


 [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Hev

:roll: :wink:  :lol: :-*

In case anyone is interested, I've put a route on page 1 

Hev x


----------



## saint

Those halcyon days 8)


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hev, yes we are still planning on coming up short of something unexpected happening through work.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaaahhhh!
> <note to self: better get some painting done, motivation to get the laminate floor laid too! - Sue's used to 5* accommodation  >
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes absoluTTe 9 was sent out over the weekend so should be with you anyday. You will have to wait and see if you made the final cut? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just a little worried that after it's been published..... someone in a white coat might turn up on my doorstep with a straight-jacket :roll: :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

You can handle 15 seconds of fame surely :wink:


----------



## PR

Is it just me or are we off at a tangent now? Count me in as a maybe for teh trip up north. Depends on
a) When hubby gets home from offshore (may have to do ariport run)
b) What the weather is like (my wee red rooster is a big sledge in the snow)
Suppose i could always follow behind with the Navara Pickup to pull anyone out of a drift or something!! 

How are you feeling Hev? [smiley=sick2.gif] (She has no voice.... no, honest, really she has!!!!!)


----------



## Hev

PR said:


> Is it just me or are we off at a tangent now? Count me in as a maybe for teh trip up north. Depends on
> a) When hubby gets home from offshore (may have to do ariport run)
> b) What the weather is like (my wee red rooster is a big sledge in the snow)
> Suppose i could always follow behind with the Navara Pickup to pull anyone out of a drift or something!!
> 
> How are you feeling Hev? [smiley=sick2.gif] (She has no voice.... no, honest, really she has!!!!!)


Consider yourself added to the line-up . And if Steve ain't home then you'll just need to come along anyway :roll:

Thanks for the words of sympathy!!!!!!!!! the voice is on its way back, although its kinda rough and sexy (?) just now :lol:

Hev x


----------



## PR

Glad to hear that you're on the mend!  Phone dyou at work yesterday but not there.....

Ever heard of Modern Eyewear Ltd (glazing house in Glasgow)? 
(Yes now it's my turn to go off at a tangent!!!)


----------



## Hev

PR said:


> Glad to hear that you're on the mend!  Phone dyou at work yesterday but not there.....
> 
> Ever heard of Modern Eyewear Ltd (glazing house in Glasgow)?
> (Yes now it's my turn to go off at a tangent!!!)


 :roll: 
Don't know what they are like at glazing but I can safely say that over my dead body would I use them. Lets just say that a few years ago they were economical with the truth and ever since then I have dug my heels in (now I wonder why I don't stock their frames :roll - you know what I'm like when someone pi$$es me off........ the bridges are destroyed for a lonnnngggg time :x :x :x

Hev x 8)


----------



## PR

Ho hum. At least we made it to page 15!!!!
:lol: 
P.S. Johnny took me out to lunch today - someone told him about the Swarovski job and Norvilles..... oops


----------



## Hev

PR said:


> P.S. Johnny took me out to lunch today


I hope the Munchkin paid :lol:



PR said:


> someone told him about the Swarovski job and Norvilles..... oops


 :roll: ................ 

Hev x

lol - just realised................ you've been putting comments in the subject box :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: - ya Muppet!


----------



## Hev

trev :?: :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt

Hev said:


> trev :?: :roll:
> 
> Hev x


Is there something missing from your post or are you just yelling out a forum name at random :roll:


----------



## Hev

Grauditt said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> trev :?: :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something missing from your post or are you just yelling out a forum name at random :roll:
Click to expand...

    
yet another Hev moment :roll: - was trying to entice trev to join us on this meet but I forgot we'd already bullied <ahem>, talked him into it :lol:

Ah well................ wouldn't want you lot to run out of stuff to slag me about  :roll: :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt

Now would we do a thing like that Hev? Honestly :roll:

I'll get the shovel :wink:


----------



## Hev

Grauditt said:


> Now would we do a thing like that Hev? Honestly :roll:
> 
> I'll get the shovel :wink:


Hey, if you're slagging me then you're leaving someone else alone :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev

:? am i missing something here!!!!


----------



## Grauditt

trev said:


> :? am i missing something here!!!!
> 
> Don't worry Trev, think Hev was just confirming that you're coming to the meet


----------



## missTTopless

Hev.....I cant believe it......You dont have my name down for your trip up north!!!!!  You helped me choose my new car, so if its not good enough to join the cruise....its your fault :roll:


----------



## missTTopless

Am picking up my new car on Saturday. Hope the weather is dry.....so I can go topless


----------



## davidg

missTTopless said:


> Am picking up my new car on Saturday. Hope the weather is dry.....so I can go topless


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

We need pics :-* x2 topless TT'ers [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

davidg said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am picking up my new car on Saturday. Hope the weather is dry.....so I can go topless
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> We need pics :-* x2 topless TT'ers [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

You're going to be disappointed....think along the lines of sushi and rice :wink:

Dave


----------



## davidg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am picking up my new car on Saturday. Hope the weather is dry.....so I can go topless
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> We need pics :-* x2 topless TT'ers [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're going to be disappointed....think along the lines of sushi and rice :wink:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...










Spot Hev's freind


----------



## jock

Is it a Mazda MX thingy?

Jock


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

jock said:


> Is it a Mazda MX thingy?
> 
> Jock


Close 










Dave


----------



## jock

Isn't that a hardtop?

Jock

:?:


----------



## Tubbs

davidg said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am picking up my new car on Saturday. Hope the weather is dry.....so I can go topless
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> We need pics :-* x2 topless TT'ers [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

I might get topless too!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Depends on how cold it is though. :?


----------



## missTTopless

No guys......its not a TT i'm afraid. After much deliberation (and a long chat with Dave) I plumped for an MX5. This decision was also heavily influenced by my bank manager :lol: :lol: :lol: Hope you will still allow me to tag on the end of the cruise along with the other renegades :roll:


----------



## Grauditt

missTTopless said:



> No guys......its not a TT i'm afraid. After much deliberation (and a long chat with Dave) I plumped for an MX5. This decision was also heavily influenced by my bank manager :lol: :lol: :lol: Hope you will still allow me to tag on the end of the cruise along with the other renegades :roll:


Suppose so :roll: but I insist you change banks as a matter of urgency and buy a proper car asap  
Just jesting of course, not a bad motor the MX5 - plenty of rear wheel action there so you'll enjoy yourself if it's icy in Avie


----------



## saint

Just keep 10 car lengths either infront or behind.


----------



## Hev

missTTopless said:


> Hev.....I cant believe it......You dont have my name down for your trip up north!!!!!  You helped me choose my new car, so if its not good enough to join the cruise....its your fault :roll:


ok ok ok ok ok ok :roll: 
Added 

Enjoy your playing tommorrow :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Hev

davidg said:


> Spot Hev's freind


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hey, look............ it's Humphrey!!!!!!

Looks like he is taking his mind of of being dumped by Absolutte 9 by comfort eating 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot Hev's freind
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Hey, look............ it's Humphrey!!!!!!
> 
> Looks like he is taking his mind of of being dumped by Absolutte 9 by comfort eating
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I only dumped him, it was you that nailed him to the fence


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> I only dumped him, it was you that nailed him to the fence


  :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Hev

Grauditt said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> No guys......its not a TT i'm afraid. After much deliberation (and a long chat with Dave) I plumped for an MX5. This decision was also heavily influenced by my bank manager :lol: :lol: :lol: Hope you will still allow me to tag on the end of the cruise along with the other renegades :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Suppose so :roll: but I insist you change banks as a matter of urgency and buy a proper car asap
> Just jesting of course, not a bad motor the MX5 - plenty of rear wheel action there so you'll enjoy yourself if it's icy in Avie
Click to expand...

Looks like the Mazda might not make it to the meet   

Gill's only had it since Saturday and some git reversed into it today :x :x :x










Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish

that not good hev....hope its not too much damage and easy to fix


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

That's unbelievable and the worst of luck 

Hope it's easily (and painlessly) in time for the meet Gill

Jac x


----------



## Hev

going by what Gill was telling me on the phone, the passenger front wing was the only casualty. The car was parked in a side street and the BLOKE(!) reversed out a drive(?)/turned in the stree(?) and reversed into it. Thankfully he left his telephone number :?

Hopefully she'll have it back in time for the meet, but if not.......... I'm sure HevNav won't mind some back-up :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> going by what Gill was telling me on the phone, the passenger front wing was the only casualty. The car was parked in a side street and the BLOKE(!) reversed out a drive(?)/turned in the stree(?) and reversed into it. Thankfully he left his telephone number :?
> 
> Hopefully she'll have it back in time for the meet, but if not.......... I'm sure HevNav won't mind some back-up :roll:
> 
> Hev x


Terrible news but pleased Gill is not hurt


----------



## Hev

Just the car was physically damaged (although Gill is devastated :?). As it turns out, it wasn't the driver who left details on her windscreen but a witness. The driver of the tranny van drove off :x but fortunately a witness got the reg number and popped it under the wiper blade - needless to say, Gill spent most of last evening at the Police station reporting a hit-and-run.

:evil: :evil: :evil:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hope she gets the barstewards :evil:


----------



## A3DFU

Will one of you peeps be so kind to sum up 18 pages of posts for me? If I'm getting bored here at home I may pop along but don't fancy reading all those posts for my brain still skis :roll:


----------



## davidg

A3DFU said:


> Will one of you peeps be so kind to sum up 18 pages of posts for me? If I'm getting bored here at home I may pop along but don't fancy reading all those posts for my brain still skis :roll:


Hi Dani
There are x2 meets this one in feb ,, and one in april , most of us southerners are going on the april one [ weekend 7th 8th 9th :wink: ]


----------



## missTTopless

Car was taken away on a transporter today  . My beautiful new baby has been squashed..... Passenger wing completely folded under the bonnet, door buckled and they think wheel is damaged also. It was a hit and run, but luckily for me someone saw it happen and took the reg of the transit van. I am now the proud driver of a nissan micra :? Bet you dont want me to join the cruise in THAT!!!!!


----------



## Hev

A3DFU said:


> Will one of you peeps be so kind to sum up 18 pages of posts for me? If I'm getting bored here at home I may pop along but don't fancy reading all those posts for my brain still skis :roll:


Good holiday Dani :?:

This might help ....
Page 1 - route
Page 2 - discussion on eggs
Page 4 - confussion over Easter dates
page 5 - start of Easter thread
page 7 - more confussion
page 16/17 - Gill's new car
page 17 - Gill's new car is skelped
page 18 - you are here :lol:

Sorry, I gave up going through the pages (two other posts since I started from page 1 :lol but it is safe to say that we go off topic on a regular basis :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

A3DFU said:


> Will one of you peeps be so kind to sum up 18 pages of posts for me? If I'm getting bored here at home I may pop along but don't fancy reading all those posts for my brain still skis :roll:


Scottish region chat room Dani...and something about a day out thrown in as well :wink:


----------



## davidg

Hope you got one of these , you need to keep your TTopless reputation up :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

missTTopless said:


> Car was taken away on a transporter today  . My beautiful new baby has been squashed..... Passenger wing completely folded under the bonnet, door buckled and they think wheel is damaged also. It was a hit and run, but luckily for me someone saw it happen and took the reg of the transit van. I am now the proud driver of a nissan micra :? Bet you dont want me to join the cruise in THAT!!!!!


Bad news Gill, but good to know that there are decent people out there who'll get a number and let you know...have you told the police?

Hopefully you'll have it back for the meet...if not, I'm sure you'll be no less welcome in a Micra :wink:

BTW who is sorting your car out, is it an insurance Co approved body shop - or have you chosen your own repairer ?(the best way)

Dave


----------



## missTTopless

Really sorry Hev. Left your tile cutter in Kinross. At least I remembered to take it out of my car before they took it to the body shop!!!!! Will get it to you asap. Want to go for a drive in my lovely nissan micra?????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

missTTopless said:


> Really sorry Hev. Left your tile cutter in Kinross. At least I remembered to take it out of my car before they took it to the body shop!!!!! Will get it to you asap.


 :lol: 
Don't worry, I'm not gonna be doing any tiling for a while.



missTTopless said:


> Want to go for a drive in my lovely nissan micra?????? :lol: :lol:


At least you'll have 4 seats for a little while longer :roll:. Did they say any idea how long yet?

Hev x


----------



## missTTopless

They hope to be able to give me a timescale by tomorrow....once they have assessed the damage!!


----------



## Hev

Fingers crossed :?

Laptop back from the dead or new rodent? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

missTTopless said:


> Car was taken away on a transporter today  . My beautiful new baby has been squashed..... Passenger wing completely folded under the bonnet, door buckled and they think wheel is damaged also. It was a hit and run, but luckily for me someone saw it happen and took the reg of the transit van. I am now the proud driver of a nissan micra :? Bet you dont want me to join the cruise in THAT!!!!!


Of course we still want you to come, even Porsche's are welcome so why not Micra's. :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> Will one of you peeps be so kind to sum up 18 pages of posts for me? If I'm getting bored here at home I may pop along but don't fancy reading all those posts for my brain still skis :roll:


All will become clear on Thursday


----------



## saint

To sum up is easy - it's all in post One - the rest is just the usual crap.

Just be thankful you not trying to find out what's going on in the Pre Easter meet - 26 odd pages - must be the most important/biggest TT meet ever/anywhere!!


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Just be thankful you not trying to find out what's going on in the Pre Easter meet - 26 odd pages - must be the most important/biggest TT meet ever/anywhere!!


Of course it is  ...... why wouldn't it be :!:

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just be thankful you not trying to find out what's going on in the Pre Easter meet - 26 odd pages - must be the most important/biggest TT meet ever/anywhere!!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is  ...... why wouldn't it be :!:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Loving the banter just now folks 

Been oot and aboot a' week so just popping in for a quick fix.

Terrible news about the car Gill, hope you can get it all sorted out quickly though. :evil: :?

Grauditt


----------



## ObiWan

Grauditt said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just be thankful you not trying to find out what's going on in the Pre Easter meet - 26 odd pages - must be the most important/biggest TT meet ever/anywhere!!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is  ...... why wouldn't it be :!:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Loving the banter just now folks
> 
> Been oot and aboot a' week so just popping in for a quick fix.
> 
> Terrible news about the car Gill, hope you can get it all sorted out quickly though. :evil: :?
> 
> Grauditt
Click to expand...

And I was hoping that you were busy proof reading :wink:


----------



## Grauditt

ObiWan said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just be thankful you not trying to find out what's going on in the Pre Easter meet - 26 odd pages - must be the most important/biggest TT meet ever/anywhere!!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is  ...... why wouldn't it be :!:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Loving the banter just now folks
> 
> Been oot and aboot a' week so just popping in for a quick fix.
> 
> Terrible news about the car Gill, hope you can get it all sorted out quickly though. :evil: :?
> 
> Grauditt
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I was hoping that you were busy proof reading :wink:
Click to expand...

 :roll: 
Got a bagfull of printouts and will sort this weekend :-*


----------



## ObiWan

Grauditt said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just be thankful you not trying to find out what's going on in the Pre Easter meet - 26 odd pages - must be the most important/biggest TT meet ever/anywhere!!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is  ...... why wouldn't it be :!:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Loving the banter just now folks
> 
> Been oot and aboot a' week so just popping in for a quick fix.
> 
> Terrible news about the car Gill, hope you can get it all sorted out quickly though. :evil: :?
> 
> Grauditt
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I was hoping that you were busy proof reading :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll:
> Got a bagfull of printouts and will sort this weekend :-*
Click to expand...

 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## freegeek

Guys,

I'm not sure if I will make it due to the following.

Going to a 40th birthday party on Saturday night before and expect to have a skinfull and a half.

New GF says that she would prefer to cuddle up in bed with me on Sunday morning rather than get up at the crack of dawn and go for a drive.

Call me weak willed but there it is, I've given in to her. 

However, on the positive side, my car is booked into Star on the 25th for a full service, haldex oil change, new DV and wait for it,,,,,,,,,,, a new remap. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

EAT MY DUST


----------



## Grauditt

freegeek said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm not sure if I will make it due to the following.
> 
> Going to a 40th birthday party on Saturday night before and expect to have a skinfull and a half.
> 
> New GF says that she would prefer to cuddle up in bed with me on Sunday morning rather than get up at the crack of dawn and go for a drive.
> 
> Call me weak willed but there it is, I've given in to her.
> 
> However, on the positive side, my car is booked into Star on the 25th for a full service, haldex oil change, new DV and wait for it,,,,,,,,,,, a new remap. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> EAT MY DUST


Oh well I trust you'll be coming along to the Pre-EasTTer bash to make up for it then you weakling :wink: Good luck with the car @ Star, I'm interested to see how much power hike one of Jim's maps will provide so make sure you get before and after dyno plots 

Cheers and see you later 8)


----------



## Hev

Sorry for dragging the conversation back on topic for a brief time, I've posted some approximate times on the first post. Working back the way it does make it a bit of an early start but hey ho.............

I've started with a mini meeting point at Stirling Services but I'm sure Jackie an' Dave will be stopping in the Dundee area then we can have another meeting point at Perth.

Not long to go now............... all we need is for the snow to stay away 

Hev x


----------



## sare^baw's

i was considering attending this as my first meeting after Grauditt putting the idea in my head, i have worked it out in cost and miles and im afraid its a bit too far away for me, it would be fun and i would like to go but its too far away and too many miles to drive in one day, also i am meant o be working that day so it would require me using a days holiday up for the occasion.

I would consider the travelling if it were a big meeting or track day so i will have to say ill pass this time but i would attend a smaller meeting if it were a bit more central for me.

Anyway good luck to you all and i hope you all have a nice day.

Is there ever any tt track days organised or anything similar in scotland or do we need to go doon sooth for track days?


----------



## saint

Now you really do need a slap!! Or are you just scared?


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Now you really do need a slap!! Or are you just scared?


Maybe scared that HevNav will take him to Aviemore via Cardiff :roll: :wink:

Hev x


----------



## saint

Don't worry "doll" I know the way alright  . As long as I get past the "out of bed" "get there on time" thing.


----------



## saint

Actually - gotta admit - the Ayr one-way system had me flum  oxed for 10 mins.


----------



## MonTheFish

saint said:


> Don't worry "doll" I know the way alright  . As long as I get past the "out of bed" "get there on time" thing.


I'm sure our paths with cross one day saint...but I'd put money on it not being this one


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Don't worry "doll" I know the way alright  . As long as I get past the "out of bed" "get there on time" thing.


That's what worries me........ I remember the last time you got past the "out of bed" "get there on time thing" but if I remember correctly, a certain person distracted you with his new TT :roll: - you made it out of bed but not on time!

Maybe Obiwan and I will come round and drag you along on our way to Stirling Services 

Hev x


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry "doll" I know the way alright  . As long as I get past the "out of bed" "get there on time" thing.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what worries me........ I remember the last time you got past the "out of bed" "get there on time thing" but if I remember correctly, a certain person distracted you with his new TT :roll: - you made it out of bed but not on time!
> 
> Maybe Obiwan and I will come round and drag you along on our way to Stirling Services
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

The force will need to be strong with that one!!


----------



## FuzzyGav

Hi all, sorry not been checking this thread latelyâ€¦â€¦ but still up for it.

Iâ€™m thinking of going via Blairgowrie, then taking possibly two of the best roads in the area to Aviemore, the A93 Glenshee road to Braemar  , and the A939 The Lecht road to Tomintoul. 
Anyone fancy joining me ? Grauditt is going up on Saturday so Iâ€™m solo for the moment. 

This of course is reliant on the car getting fixed on Tuesday... thanks to Grauditt and VAG-COM for telling me I've a dodgy Lambda probe :wink:


----------



## Grauditt

FuzzyGav said:


> Hi all, sorry not been checking this thread latelyâ€¦â€¦ but still up for it.
> 
> Iâ€™m thinking of going via Blairgowrie, then taking possibly two of the best roads in the area to Aviemore, the A93 Glenshee road to Braemar  , and the A939 The Lecht road to Tomintoul.
> Anyone fancy joining me ? Grauditt is going up on Saturday so Iâ€™m solo for the moment.
> 
> This of course is reliant on the car getting fixed on Tuesday... thanks to Grauditt and VAG-COM for telling me I've a dodgy Lambda probe :wink:


It's a great road to go solo if nobody joins you Gav :wink: 
DA haven't returned my call yet so not sure if I'll be going in on Tuesday yet but it doesn't look likely :?


----------



## Grauditt

sare^baw's said:


> i was considering attending this as my first meeting after Grauditt putting the idea in my head, i have worked it out in cost and miles and im afraid its a bit too far away for me, it would be fun and i would like to go but its too far away and too many miles to drive in one day, also i am meant o be working that day so it would require me using a days holiday up for the occasion.
> 
> I would consider the travelling if it were a big meeting or track day so i will have to say ill pass this time but i would attend a smaller meeting if it were a bit more central for me.
> 
> Anyway good luck to you all and i hope you all have a nice day.
> 
> Is there ever any tt track days organised or anything similar in scotland or do we need to go doon sooth for track days?


Click below for the Pre-EasTTer thread, it's more central and accessible to most :wink:

Regarding track days, Tubbs and myself tracked our cars at Knockhill a few months ago on one of Star Performance's Track Days so there's no need to head south for a track fix 8) Should be another one coming up soon and I'll post up a thread about it as and when so keep an eye out :roll:

Cheers


----------



## FuzzyGav

Grauditt said:


> DA haven't returned my call yet so not sure if I'll be going in on Tuesday yet but it doesn't look likely :?


No worries G, gonna take the car in on Monday and leave it there


----------



## trev

FuzzyGav said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> DA haven't returned my call yet so not sure if I'll be going in on Tuesday yet but it doesn't look likely :?
> 
> 
> 
> No worries G, gonna take the car in on Monday and leave it there
Click to expand...

Hi Gav better take a spade with you if your going that way :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FuzzyGav

trev said:


> Hi Gav better take a spade with you if your going that way :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: a flask and my travel blanket !!
yeah we'll see what the weather does over the next week...... there's always mountain rescue!! If i don't turn up send out one of those St Bernards with 20 Regal King Size in it's wee barrel thingie, oh and a box of matches too [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## kiTTcaTT

Hev, you should have a PM from Obiwan....... he is radioactive at the moment, has been for a week or so and not getting any better. He is confined to the Dark Side by the doc!!


----------



## Tubbs

Im still definatly on for this weekend, looking forward to seeing you all again.

Am making a weekend of it and staying in Fraserburgh with some of Fee's family so I'll see you all in Aviemore at about 11.30 - 12.00.

Pete


----------



## Hev

Sare^baw's ~  maybe we'll see ya at the pre Easter run

FuzzyGav ~ 

Tubbs ~ 



kiTTcaTT said:


> Hev, you should have a PM from Obiwan....... he is radioactive at the moment, has been for a week or so and not getting any better. He is confined to the Dark Side by the doc!!


The Force is strong with this Jedi ............. although I would start to worry when he glows in the dark . Hope he is feeling better soon. Only problem now is, how am I gonna drag Saint out without you guys to help?!

Hev x
<hope the weather stays like it is today!!!! 8) 8) 8))


----------



## saint

[smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## PR

Fuzzy Gav, I would have gone that way too but unfortunately now have to work on Sunday. Never mind. Saying that, have any of you guys looked at the weather forecast for this weekend....... :?

Good news tho! Hubby has sold the pickup (yipee!!!!!  and about time too) and bought a sensible car (A4 S-line Tdi) so I can keep the wee red rooster!! (For now anyway) [smiley=jester.gif]

Sorry to hear about your new car Gill [smiley=furious3.gif] . Hope its fixed pronto. I had a wee Jap import a few years ago and it was great fun. Handled sooooo well in the dry weather, although was a bit twitchy in the wet (could explain why I ended up in a field....... [smiley=oops.gif] .)

Have fun on Sunday

Pamx 8)


----------



## Grauditt

Great news about the rooster Pam - nice one  See you at the Pre-EasTTer Meet then :wink: :roll: You've got to watch your back end on those MX's - oops, too late for that advice


----------



## trev

hi all is the Perth meeting point still on ?or are we just to head up to aviemore dont want to miss any of the action  [/img]


----------



## saint

trev said:


> hi all is the Perth meeting point still on ?or are we just to head up to aviemore dont want to miss any of the action  [/img]


No change to page one so all must be on for Perth.


----------



## trev

saint said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all is the Perth meeting point still on ?or are we just to head up to aviemore dont want to miss any of the action  [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> No change to page one so all must be on for Perth.
Click to expand...

 that great news looking forward to this one


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> hi all is the Perth meeting point still on ?or are we just to head up to aviemore dont want to miss any of the action  [/img]


yup, picking up at Perth, see ya there 

Hev x


----------



## HOMMER

50/50 on this one Trev my old man is in a bad way 

I see that Gas bills are going to pay your big bonus :wink:


----------



## trev

HOMMER said:


> 50/50 on this one Trev my old man is in a bad way
> 
> I see that Gas bills are going to pay your big bonus :wink:


Hi jim sorry to hear about your dad hope he gets better soon, get yourself along to the meeting take your mind off it for a short time  
yip keep burning the gas boosts the wages up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FuzzyGav

Hev - May meet you guys in Perth, I'll see what the weather does over the next few days.... will keep you posted 

Pam- Next time then  saw the pickup in the Greens with for sale stickers, better losing that than the TT

Hommer - U've got to come... I'm smoking my last ciggie ever on Sunday, I'll need you to light it!! :wink:


----------



## Hev

FuzzyGav said:


> Hev - May meet you guys in Perth, I'll see what the weather does over the next few days.... will keep you posted


Nae bother - you just know you don't want to go it alone 

Hev x


----------



## trev

FuzzyGav said:


> Hev - May meet you guys in Perth, I'll see what the weather does over the next few days.... will keep you posted
> 
> Pam- Next time then  saw the pickup in the Greens with for sale stickers, better losing that than the TT
> 
> Hommer - U've got to come... I'm smoking my last ciggie ever on Sunday, I'll need you to light it!! :wink:


 :lol: :lol: are you going to smoking hommers **** :lol: :lol:


----------



## jock

Only 4 more sleeps to go!

Jock

:lol:


----------



## saint

Still never enough


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Still never enough


Miseryguts :!:

Hev x :wink:


----------



## ttnick

Hope to see you all sunday if someone can let me know what time you think you will be in lossie

Thanks

ttnick


----------



## Hev

ttnick said:


> Hope to see you all sunday if someone can let me know what time you think you will be in lossie
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ttnick











About time :wink:

aiming to be around Lossie harbour around 1.30-2pm (ish)

Very loose ish :roll:

Hev x


----------



## PR

Wish I was coming along now..... 

Never mind, think of the pennies whilst working overtime......

Need to check my diary for the April meet. Steve is asking if he'll be made welcome in his old man's car? (with 18" alloys, sports suspension and other goodies!)


----------



## Hev

PR said:


> Steve is asking if he'll be made welcome in his old man's car? (with 18" alloys, sports suspension and other goodies!)


You come in the TT and he can come along in his banger :lol: - I suppose he won't lower the tone too much :wink:

Hope you've managed to pick your toys off the floor today , ready to throw them further tommorrow :lol: :wink: - tee hee, I've taught you well :!:

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt

:lol:

If you can't get a room anywhere Pam then you can just fold the seats down and draw the curtains


----------



## Hev

jock said:


> Only 4 more sleeps to go!
> 
> Jock
> 
> :lol:


3 now 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 4 more sleeps to go!
> 
> Jock
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 now
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

They let me out of the dark room today into the bright lights, still barking like a rabid dog though!!! Have a great time, sorry we will not be up to the trip, in desperate need of some of your fantastic fresh air. Hope you have a brilliant time and Hev Nav is fully charged [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 4 more sleeps to go!
> 
> Jock
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 now
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They let me out of the dark room today into the bright lights, still barking like a rabid dog though!!! Have a great time, sorry we will not be up to the trip, in desperate need of some of your fantastic fresh air. Hope you have a brilliant time and Hev Nav is fully charged [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Think HevNav is worrying some people :lol: but she is ready to go 8)

Glad to hear you are not so radioactive.

Oh, and only 2 sleeps now :wink:

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish

hev we'll catch you at stirling on sunday morning


----------



## Hev

MonTheFish said:


> hev we'll catch you at stirling on sunday morning


  - bright eyed and bushy tailed!  :wink:

Hev x


----------



## ttnick

Hev said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> hev we'll catch you at stirling on sunday morning
> 
> 
> 
> - bright eyed and bushy tailed!  :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

7 posts from another star can we talk about the weather for sunday that should do it.

nick


----------



## Hev

:lol: - according to the BBC, Aviemore will be sunny with clouds and 4oC (thermal undies called for I think :roll and ...............................................................................DRY 

Hev x 8)


----------



## saint

all ski runs are open too


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> all ski runs are open too


and .......................... your point is? ........................................... :roll:
As long as it's dry, I don't care 

So Ole Miseryguts, you still joining us? :wink:

Hev x :-*


----------



## missTTopless

If its only going to be 4 degrees I vote that we dont go topless Hev :? . PLease please lets keep the roof on.....


----------



## Hev

missTTopless said:


> If its only going to be 4 degrees I vote that we dont go topless Hev :? . PLease please lets keep the roof on.....


ANd here was me thinking the wonderful countryside would benefit from our fantastic singing! Don't know about you, I sing better when topless (tee hee, think the wind noise drowns me out :lol - pack your thermals :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish

and your Walkie Talkies


----------



## jock

Hev said:


> :lol: - according to the BBC, Aviemore will be sunny with clouds and 4oC (thermal undies called for I think :roll and ...............................................................................DRY
> 
> Hev x 8)


...... and I thought you said that you didn't wear any!!!

Jock


----------



## Hev

MonTheFish said:


> and your Walkie Talkies


On charge as we speak 



jock said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: - according to the BBC, Aviemore will be sunny with clouds and 4oC (thermal undies called for I think :roll and ...............................................................................DRY
> 
> Hev x 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...... and I thought you said that you didn't wear any!!!
Click to expand...

hmmm, I could reply to that but I'm scared the tone of this topic could land in the gutter very quickly so................................

:roll:

Hev x


----------



## jock

Hev said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> and your Walkie Talkies
> 
> 
> 
> On charge as we speak
> 
> 
> 
> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: - according to the BBC, Aviemore will be sunny with clouds and 4oC (thermal undies called for I think :roll and ...............................................................................DRY
> 
> Hev x 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...... and I thought you said that you didn't wear any!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm, I could reply to that but I'm scared the tone of this topic could land in the gutter very quickly so................................
> 
> Oops, wrong forum!!!!
> 
> Jock
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...


----------



## Hev

jock said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> and your Walkie Talkies
> 
> 
> 
> On charge as we speak
> 
> 
> 
> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: - according to the BBC, Aviemore will be sunny with clouds and 4oC (thermal undies called for I think :roll and ...............................................................................DRY
> 
> Hev x 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...... and I thought you said that you didn't wear any!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm, I could reply to that but I'm scared the tone of this topic could land in the gutter very quickly so................................
> 
> *Oops, wrong forum!!!!*
> 
> Jock
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Where did you think you were?  ...............the Flame Room :twisted: or a different web-site altogether? :wink:

Hev x


----------



## jock

Hev said:


> ]
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> and Where did you think you were?  ...............the Flame Room :twisted: or a different web-site altogether? :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I thought I was on your *other *website - sorry!!!!!

Only kidding!!!!

Jock

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

jock said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> and Where did you think you were?  ...............the Flame Room :twisted: or a different web-site altogether? :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was on your *other *website - sorry!!!!!
> 
> Jock
> 
> :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Pleeeeeeeeease don;t tell me you Google'd "Hev"     



> A hybrid electric vehicle (HEV) is one powered by a combination of internal combustion engines (ICE) and electric motors (EM).


 :lol:  :roll:

Hev x


----------



## jock

Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> and Where did you think you were?  ...............the Flame Room :twisted: or a different web-site altogether? :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was on your *other *website - sorry!!!!!
> 
> Jock
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pleeeeeeeeease don;t tell me you Google'd "Hev"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hybrid electric vehicle (HEV) is one powered by a combination of internal combustion engines (ICE) and electric motors (EM).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:  :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I have never 'googled' anyone in my life - to my knowledge!!!

Jock

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## missTTopless

OK.....thermals are packed, along with several coats, scarves and hats....you know me Hev...I am always freezing.
By the way...do you think MonTheFish wants us to bring the walkie talkies so he can listen to us singing :?: :?:


----------



## jock

missTTopless said:


> OK.....thermals are packed, along with several coats, scarves and hats....you know me Hev...I am always freezing.
> By the way...do you think MonTheFish wants us to bring the walkie talkies so he can listen to us singing :?: :?:


What, no Japanese thingy?? I presume that it hasn't been repaired yet.

Jock

:lol:


----------



## Tubbs

Have packed my scarf and sveral warm clothes so i can get the roof down.

4 Degrees is nothing, had the roof down in minus 2 before 8)


----------



## Hev

missTTopless said:


> OK.....thermals are packed, along with several coats, scarves and hats....you know me Hev...I am always freezing.


Hot water bottle? :lol:



missTTopless said:


> By the way...do you think MonTheFish wants us to bring the walkie talkies so he can listen to us singing :?: :?:


He won't need walkie talkies to hear us  

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt

We're heading up tomorrow so I'll see you all on Sunday. Let's hope it's cold and dry so we can get the best out of our turbos :wink:


----------



## Hev

Tubbs said:


> Have packed my scarf and sveral warm clothes so i can get the roof down.
> 
> 4 Degrees is nothing, had the roof down in minus 2 before 8)


My point exactly  - although the snot icicles tend to give an indication when it might be a tad too cold for going topless 

Hev x


----------



## jock

Grauditt said:


> We're heading up tomorrow so I'll see you all on Sunday. Let's hope it's cold and dry so we can get the best out of our turbos :wink:


Boo, hoo I haven't got a turbo!

Jock

:lol:


----------



## Hev

Grauditt said:


> We're heading up tomorrow so I'll see you all on Sunday. Let's hope it's cold and dry so we can get the best out of our turbos :wink:


See ya then 

Oh, and for Mrs G tommorrow......










Hev x


----------



## Grauditt

jock said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're heading up tomorrow so I'll see you all on Sunday. Let's hope it's cold and dry so we can get the best out of our turbos :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Boo, hoo I haven't got a turbo!
> 
> Jock
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

  
You'll just have to struggle along in the V6 then and try your best to keep up


----------



## Grauditt

Hev said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're heading up tomorrow so I'll see you all on Sunday. Let's hope it's cold and dry so we can get the best out of our turbos :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> See ya then
> 
> Oh, and for Mrs G tommorrow......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

19 minutes to go.... [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Hev

Grauditt said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're heading up tomorrow so I'll see you all on Sunday. Let's hope it's cold and dry so we can get the best out of our turbos :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> See ya then
> 
> Oh, and for Mrs G tommorrow......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 19 minutes to go.... [smiley=cheers.gif]
Click to expand...

Ahem! I make it 14 actually 

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish

now thats just pure spam


----------



## ttnick

Hev said:


> :lol: - according to the BBC, Aviemore will be sunny with clouds and 4oC (thermal undies called for I think :roll and ...............................................................................DRY
> 
> Hev x 8)


Hi I thought it was going to snow..

Nick


----------



## ttnick

saint said:


> all ski runs are open too


Remember to bring a snow board and a shovel


----------



## ttnick

current weather raining hard 5.45am Saturday hope its better for you tomorrow


----------



## ttnick

ttnick said:


> current weather raining hard 5.45am Saturday hope its better for you tomorrow


5.55am no change


----------



## ttnick

ttnick said:


> ttnick said:
> 
> 
> 
> current weather raining hard 5.45am Saturday hope its better for you tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 5.55am no change
Click to expand...

Can't see the stars yet


----------



## ttnick

ttnick said:


> ttnick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttnick said:
> 
> 
> 
> current weather raining hard 5.45am Saturday hope its better for you tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 5.55am no change
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't see the stars yet
Click to expand...

Can see the stars now but its still raining hard

Thanks Hev

ttnick


----------



## saint

If we keep this up all day you'll get 500 easy.

Oh.... it's not bad here atm.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

jock said:


> Boo, hoo I haven't got a turbo!
> 
> Jock
> 
> :lol:


So what...just remember, their's no replacement for displacement :wink: 

Car wash time - see you all tomorrow 

J x and D


----------



## ttnick

Hi Saint

Looks like Iâ€™ll get my comeuppance heavy snow forecasted for the week ahead might delay collecting my new car looks like I talk that one up.

All for an extra star

Nick


----------



## Hev

ttnick said:


> Hi I thought it was going to snow.





ttnick said:


> Remember to bring a snow board and a shovel





ttnick said:


> current weather raining hard 5.45am Saturday hope its better for you tomorrow





ttnick said:


> 5.55am no change





ttnick said:


> Can't see the stars yet





ttnick said:


> Can see the stars now but its still raining hard





ttnick said:


> Looks like Iâ€™ll get my comeuppance heavy snow forecasted for the week ahead might delay collecting my new car looks like I talk that one up.
> 
> All for an extra star


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Ahhhh, but you got your star ........................... glad I could help 

Forecast hasn't changed from the BBC for Aviemore 

Hev x


----------



## John C

How did I miss 28 pages, 272 replies and over 4000 views!?!?!?!!

Ach well - Ruth and I are going to a wedding tonight and staying over without the kids so tomorrow morning will be a long over due long lie.

Have fun y'all and next time.

PS Saint - turn up and surprise the pundits!

John


----------



## jock

Only one more sleep!

Jock
:lol:


----------



## Hev

jacTT225 said:


> How did I miss 28 pages, 272 replies and over 4000 views!?!?!?!!
> 
> Ach well - Ruth and I are going to a wedding tonight and staying over without the kids so tomorrow morning will be a long over due long lie.
> 
> Have fun y'all and next time.
> 
> PS Saint - turn up and surprise the pundits!
> 
> John


I was beginning to think you'd got lost  - see ya in April then? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## John C

April?

Goes and looks for April thread............


----------



## Hev

Where have you been John?










Hev x


----------



## John C

For the past two weeks - California skiing and Las Vegas partying. Prior to that chop chop work work busy busy bang bang!

8)


----------



## MonTheFish

anyone got a set of radio keys they could bring with them to the meet? Mines still on route from an ebay seller.

Not that Hevs singing wont be good enough for the drive right enough


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

I've looked for the set I had...suspect they may have been left in the car when it was sold. Sorry, should have let you known earlier 

Dave


----------



## FuzzyGav

Got the car back on time with a shiny new Lambda probe  
Hmmmm, looking up towards the hills and it's snowing heavily [smiley=santa.gif] ......will meet you guys at Perth afterall, 9:20ish at Caithness Glass.
MTF - I'll have a look for radio keys.
Car washing duties this afternoon, see you all tom.


----------



## Hev

MonTheFish said:


> Not that Hevs singing wont be good enough for the drive right enough













Bath-time - just stocked up on baby shampoo .............

Hev x


----------



## Dumbartonguy

Any room for 1 more folks, This will be my first time so be gentle with me lol

David

Aka Dumbartonguy


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Dumbartonguy said:


> Any room for 1 more folks, This will be my first time so be gentle with me lol
> 
> David
> 
> Aka Dumbartonguy


Of course there is...and you'll get a warm welcome on what looks to be an artic day 

Jackie x and Dave


----------



## Hev

Dumbartonguy said:


> Any room for 1 more folks, This will be my first time so be gentle with me lol
> 
> David
> 
> Aka Dumbartonguy


Of course    
Especially cos you're from my neck of the woods 

See ya at Stirling Services? Aiming to leave about 8.45am.

Hev x


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> Dumbartonguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any room for 1 more folks, This will be my first time so be gentle with me lol
> 
> David
> 
> Aka Dumbartonguy
> 
> 
> 
> Of course
> Especially cos you're from my neck of the woods
> 
> See ya at Stirling Services? Aiming to leave about 8.45am.
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

You some kinda freakish giraffe?


----------



## saint

2:45am - cold but dry.....


----------



## johnnyboy

3.30am - still cold and dry hope you all have a good time


----------



## MonTheFish

there is something so wrong about getting up this early on a sunday


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Bl**dy car, all dressed and ready to go, turn the key and nothing :evil:

Yet it was fine yesterday. Mr Porker man arrives and it's the battery. Despite Dave explaining that he thought it was the battery and could they bring a new one just in case, no battery :evil: :evil:

So, Mr fixit is away over to Glasgow to get one. Seems no one in Dundee has the right size.
Had hoped to get to Aviemore for the food, no chance now   

If I remember the last Feb meet, the car decided to pop a tyre...must avoid Feb meets, they drain my purse too much 

Hope you're all having a good one 

Jackie x and Dave


----------



## davidg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Bl**dy car, all dressed and ready to go, turn the key and nothing :evil:
> 
> Yet it was fine yesterday. Mr Porker man arrives and it's the battery. Despite Dave explaining that he thought it was the battery and could they bring a new one just in case, no battery :evil: :evil:
> 
> So, Mr fixit is away over to Glasgow to get one. Seems no one in Dundee has the right size.
> Had hoped to get to Aviemore for the food, no chance now
> 
> If I remember the last Feb meet, the car decided to pop a tyre...must avoid Feb meets, they drain my purse too much
> 
> Hope you're all having a good one
> 
> Jackie x and Dave


Heard some excuses before but flat batt ,,,,, :wink: :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol: Dash pod next :-*

What is April's excuse :!: :wink: :wink:


----------



## trev

Hi jackie & dave sorry to hear about your car, had a great time with the clan think we must be the first ones home cheers trev & evelyn


----------



## jock

trev said:


> Hi jackie & dave sorry to hear about your car, had a great time with the clan think we must be the first ones home cheers trev & evelyn


I am back too - and I can assure you Dave that absolutely no-one made any derogatory remarks about Porsche. Honest!

Jock

:lol:


----------



## trev

:lol: fibber :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

Me too!!!!!

Jackie & Dave - I'm gutted you guys couldn't make it    I hope you roasted the Porkie guy for not bringing a battery (right enough, what do you know about the car, you only drive the thing?! :x). Don't worry, once we've finished gassing/posting photos etc, I think another clan gathering may be in the pipeline at the end of March (bush shhhhhhh, it's a secret :wink

Trev & Evelyn - brill meeting you guys , hope the truckers didn't give you too much grief (although you could at least have talked them into pulling over EVERY time we approached!)

Dumbartonguy - where were you? :? :roll:

Just sorting out photos before I post them....................

Hev x


----------



## trev

cant get into the drive bl***y big artics right up the street looking for tea :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Good to hear you all had a good time - envious  

Davidg - no excuses for April, we'll be there even if we have to get a taxi :lol:

Jock - we made plenty of derogatory remarks, yours are welcome too :lol:

Trev and Evelyn - we'll look forward to seeing you in April, though I think Dave is paying you visit soon! :wink:

Hev and Gill - come visit Dundee and Dave will fulfill his promises before April :wink:

The car - Mr Porker fixit man rolled up 3.45pm with a bill for Â£136.00 - for a battery  went "slightly ballistic" and phoned the dealer who relented under my onslaught and charged ...............................0, Zero, nothing. :lol:

Rather have been there  but at least it didn't cost me not to be 

Anyway, get the pics up and we'll see you all soon   

Jackie x and Dave


----------



## Hev

Here we go.........................................

Syncronised parking    









So who left it in gear? :roll: 

















Who's idea was this?! <brrrrrrrrrr!!!!>









Smile for the camera 8) 









Grauditt ~ you'll do anything to get THE shot :lol: 









Hev x


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hev and Gill - come visit Dundee and Dave will fulfill his promises before April :wink:


   :wink:

Glad it didn't cost much to get the Porker back on the road (well except for your retail therapy eh Jackie :wink

ttnick ~ timing was brill  , just came round the bend and there you were 8), our own welcoming committee :lol:. Great to see you. Next time you'll have your new TT and then you come play too 

Tubbs ~ so ummmmm, did you see the Police Range Rover :?, not sure if he saw me before I saw him.......... we were definately in your dust by then 

Saint ~ just to prove them all wrong eh? :wink: Good to see you again.

Hev x


----------



## missTTopless

Thats me home now too. Had a fab day.... but must request more food stops next time!!! Leaving it til 3.30 was torture. So sorry you didnt make it Jackie and Dave....we missed you, but Hev and I will see you soon. Would like to take this opportunity to tell everyone that not only did Saint actually make it today.....but he was the very FIRST to arrive at Stirling


----------



## ttnick

Great to see you all, sorry about the coffee stop so much for local knowledge.

Did not realise how much I missed the TT until following (trying to follow you) today did you noticed the three girls in Rothes as we passed through eight thumbs up as the TT passed by then one thrumbs down as I passed in the Merc says it all, can't wait the get the TT home this week and look forward to see you all at the per Easter meet.

ttnick


----------



## Hev

ttnick said:


> .................. eight thumbs up as the TT passed by then one thrumbs down as I passed in the Merc says it all ..............


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hev x


----------



## Dumbartonguy

Hi All,

Aplogies for not making it today, it looks like you all had a brill day, I'm so so jealous.

It seems that Dumbartonguy can be temporarily renamed Chestinf ectionGuy. Thats what I get for replacing my cars front ARB Drop link yesterday in the icy wind.

I'll definately make the effort for the next meet as long as its not the 3rd week in April.

In the meantime its back to bed for me.

David.


----------



## MonTheFish

Back...kids to bed...and cup of tea down us 

Had a blast and it was nice seeing you all again. As promised no mention of Dave's broken car or Trevor talking to all those truckers...dont know how he could have got them confused with Hev but there you go.

some flicks from the day....


















































































Ohh and pop quiz.....

1-this ones for Tubs...what does double white lines mean in the middle of the road??

2- Ziggy zag lines in the middle of the road....graham????


----------



## Grauditt

MonTheFish said:


> Ohh and pop quiz.....
> 
> 2- Ziggy zag lines in the middle of the road....graham????


 :lol:

Answer is a "Hatching"  
Thought you were allowed to overtake on them "with caution" :? 
Where's ma Highway Code :roll:

Great day and good to see everyone again - you guys must be knackered 

Here's a couple of pics from Henry - just sorting my ones out and will be back in a flash :wink: 
















*NO BIG PYLONS *  :lol:


----------



## Grauditt

BTW, love the in-car action shots Davey - pure class 8)


----------



## Grauditt

Dumbartonguy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Aplogies for not making it today, it looks like you all had a brill day, I'm so so jealous.
> 
> It seems that Dumbartonguy can be temporarily renamed Chestinf ectionGuy. Thats what I get for replacing my cars front ARB Drop link yesterday in the icy wind.
> 
> I'll definately make the effort for the next meet as long as its not the 3rd week in April.
> 
> In the meantime its back to bed for me.
> 
> David.


David,

Pity you couldn't make it mate, it was a grand day out  April meet is the 2nd weekend in April so see you there - click my picture for the thread :wink:


----------



## slg

Saint was there??????     :wink:


----------



## Grauditt

slg said:


> Saint was there??????     :wink:


Well he said that's who he was :? :roll:  :wink:


----------



## BreTT

Grauditt said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saint was there??????     :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Well he said that's who he was :? :roll:  :wink:
Click to expand...

From your first photo, it is certainly the same guy that pitches up for drinks every now and again.

What happened J?


----------



## Hev

BreTT said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saint was there??????     :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Well he said that's who he was :? :roll:  :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your first photo, it is certainly the same guy that pitches up for drinks every now and again.
> 
> What happened J?
Click to expand...

Resistance is futile.......................... :twisted: I sense the Force is weak in this one ............................ now we have him in our clutches, we must now turn our attentions to his side-kicks :twisted: :twisted: ........................ so BreTT, when will you be joining us? 

Hev x


----------



## BreTT

Hev said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saint was there??????     :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Well he said that's who he was :? :roll:  :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your first photo, it is certainly the same guy that pitches up for drinks every now and again.
> 
> What happened J?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resistance is futile.......................... :twisted: I sense the Force is weak in this one ............................ now we have him in our clutches, we must now turn our attentions to his side-kicks :twisted: :twisted: ........................ so BreTT, when will you be joining us?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

You certainly like a challenge!


----------



## Tubbs

Evening folks,

Made it home at about 9.30ish, had a cuppa and im just sorting my photo's out, all 3 million will be on your screens soon!!!

Hev, I was very lucky with the nice man in the police car, I caught up on them as they pulled in to a junction to hide so I was ok but unfortunatly I dont have anybodys mobile numbers so I could warn anyone.

Had a bloody good day though and am looking forward to another one soon if I get anymore time off.

Mon the fish, Didnt spot any white lines, must get eyes checked tomorrow. Have you got any available appointments Hev?


----------



## slg

Was it cold enough for Davie to wear more than a tracksuit & t-shirt this trip? :roll: :wink:

Sounds like it was a good day out.


----------



## FuzzyGav

Phewâ€¦â€¦ just got home myselfâ€¦. settling down with a glass of the red stuff, lucky I ate my breakfast, dinner and tea at the Italian as Itâ€™s way past my bedtime and too late to cookâ€¦ [smiley=zzz.gif] ..thatâ€™s over 13 hours since I left the house this morningâ€¦.

Agree with everyone, nice pics, had a really great day out and walkie-talkies are a must, thanks MTF & Hev. 

My 6:30 appointment turned into a 7:15 appointment, never mind, the couple were very understanding and it turns out theyâ€™re complete car nuts themselves, spent 2 Â½ hours there talking about bloody cars!!!

Next stop was Graudittâ€™s to plug the laptop in and find out why Blackpool illuminations has taken up temporary residency on my dash [smiley=smash.gif] â€¦â€¦. Diagnosis â€" _17536 â€" Fuel Trim Bank 1 (mult) : System too lean P1128 â€"35-00_, just what Iâ€™d been thinking myself , cough coughâ€¦ What ?? anyways after a quick search on here it looks like I now need a new MAF, Dundee Audi to the rescue again tomorrowâ€¦. Thank god for warrantiesâ€¦

Sorry to hear about he Porsche D&J, we missed u & the Eggs


----------



## Grauditt

slg said:


> Was it cold enough for Davie to wear more than a tracksuit & t-shirt this trip? :roll: :wink:
> 
> Sounds like it was a good day out.


Don't think it ever gets THAT cold :roll:


----------



## Tubbs




----------



## Tubbs




----------



## slg

Tubbs - thought your car was black? Could of made an effort to clean it, even Davie cleaned his! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Tubbs




----------



## Hev

Tubbs said:


> Have you got any available appointments Hev?


Anytime :roll:

Fuzzygav ~ hope you get you illuminations switched off soon :? You must of had a lead foot to get back for your meeting at 7.15 

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt

Cracking pics Pete - mine look naff compared to yours - here goes anyway....

Firts there was 7....








Then Tubbs arrived with his grubby banger....








Bums...








More bums...
























"THAT" Pic :wink: 

















Oh yeah, forgot to say cheerio to Nick and his wife [smiley=oops.gif] "Cheerio"


----------



## Tubbs




----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

FuzzyGav said:


> .... we missed u & the Eggs


Missed you too, but worry not, the Easter chicken will be dispensing in April  ...you coming along?

Come to think of it, is that why Saint came along? Sure the last time I saw him eggs were being given out! :wink:

Nice pics everyone  (sniff and snuffle)

Jac x


----------



## Tubbs

Hope you dont mind all the photo's, we went a little bit snap happy with my new camera.

Here's the last 2 and they are funnies!!

First is Grauditt trying to walk the invisible tightrope.









Next 1 is from Fraserburgh on Saturday, the poor guy in the boat was blinded by the bling of my new wheels and crashed it!! :lol:


----------



## Tubbs

Sorry for turning up with my old banger, need to take time to wash it one day!!


----------



## Hev

BreTT said:


> You certainly like a challenge!


Look into my eyes..............










Hev x :-*


----------



## FuzzyGav

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> FuzzyGav said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... we missed u & the Eggs
> 
> 
> 
> Missed you too, but worry not, the Easter chicken will be dispensing in April  ...you coming along?
Click to expand...

May well have too J, I daren't risk the wrath of the two from the 'hypnoticians' (Hev and Gillian)
Hoping to arrange a pre - pre easter meet towards the end of March too, what this space.......


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

LOL at "hypnoticians"  and there is Hev working on BreTT :wink:

Jac x


----------



## Tubbs

slg said:


> Tubbs - thought your car was black? Could of made an effort to clean it, even Davie cleaned his! :roll: :wink:


Sorry, Note to myself.... Must try harder!!!


----------



## John C

Hev said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly like a challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> Look into my eyes..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x :-*
Click to expand...

Hev - sorry - edited for technical accuracy......

Look _*up *_into my eyes.....

:wink: Still at least you got into the Rugby for a half B :wink:


----------



## slg

jacTT225 said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly like a challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> Look into my eyes..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hev - sorry - edited for technical accuracy......
> 
> Look _*up *_into my eyes.....
> 
> :wink: Still at least you got into the Rugby for a half B :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

jacTT225 said:


> Hev - sorry - edited for technical accuracy......
> 
> Look _*up *_into my eyes.....


Sorry :roll: - didn't want to give him a complex :wink:



Fuzzygav said:


> May well have too J, I daren't risk the wrath of the two from the 'hypnoticians' (Hev and Gillian)


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt

Tubbs said:


> Sorry for turning up with my old banger, need to take time to wash it one day!!


That's no way to talk about Fiona - "Shame on You" [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## MonTheFish

Wasn't the only one with a t-shirt this time ....ehh saint 

....and you wouldn't think I washed the car if you look at the state its in now


----------



## Tubbs

Grauditt said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for turning up with my old banger, need to take time to wash it one day!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's no way to talk about Fiona - "Shame on You" [smiley=furious3.gif]
Click to expand...

   :lol: :lol:

Sorry, young banger!!!

Ouch.... just got slapped!!!


----------



## slg

MonTheFish said:


> Wasn't the only one with a t-shirt this time ....ehh saint
> 
> ....and you wouldn't think I washed the car if you look at the state its in now


It's ok Davie, I'll keep up the "clean blue car" side - mine is sitting washed & waxed in the garage


----------



## Grauditt

Forgot to say.... thanks to Trev for asking the truckers to pull over and let us all past on the way down the A9 :wink: 8)


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> ....... mine is sitting washed & waxed *in the garage *


Ahem!!!!!!!! and why wasn't it out playing today? :? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## slg

Anyone noticed that the Scottish TT meets usually end up with the most pages for a thread?

Quantity rather than quality I suppose :roll: :wink:

Not be long before the Easter one hits 40 pages.


----------



## Tubbs

Grauditt said:


> Forgot to say.... thanks to Trev for asking the truckers to pull over and let us all past on the way down the A9 :wink: 8)


What trucks???

Was there trucks on the road???

Never saw any! :lol:


----------



## FuzzyGav

Tubbs said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to say.... thanks to Trev for asking the truckers to pull over and let us all past on the way down the A9 :wink: 8)
> 
> 
> 
> What trucks???
> 
> Was there trucks on the road???
> 
> Never saw any! :lol:
Click to expand...

Dude, they were in the left hand lane, not a place you frequent very often :wink:


----------



## Hev

Tubbs said:


> What trucks???
> 
> Was there trucks on the road???
> 
> Never saw any! :lol:


They were the blurry things in the periphery of your vision :lol:. You really DO need your eyes tested eh?! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Tubbs

FuzzyGav said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to say.... thanks to Trev for asking the truckers to pull over and let us all past on the way down the A9 :wink: 8)
> 
> 
> 
> What trucks???
> 
> Was there trucks on the road???
> 
> Never saw any! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, they were in the left hand lane, not a place you frequent very often :wink:
Click to expand...

  Is there a left hand lane??? :lol:


----------



## Tubbs

Hev said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> What trucks???
> 
> Was there trucks on the road???
> 
> Never saw any! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> They were the blurry things in the periphery of your vision :lol:. You really DO need your eyes tested eh?! :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Think I need stronger contact lenses!

Funny thing is that I do need to visit the optician for some new contacts, glasses and an eye test. Â£Â£Â£Â£ argh!!!


----------



## Hev

Tubbs said:


> Think I need stronger contact lenses!
> 
> Funny thing is that I do need to visit the optician for some new contacts, glasses and an eye test. Â£Â£Â£Â£ argh!!!


Dunfermline here you come! 

Hev x


----------



## Tubbs

Hev said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think I need stronger contact lenses!
> 
> Funny thing is that I do need to visit the optician for some new contacts, glasses and an eye test. Â£Â£Â£Â£ argh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dunfermline here you come!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I'll get them tested locally and let you know what im after and you could maybe see about a wee deal for me. :wink:


----------



## Hev

Tubbs said:


> I'll get them tested locally and let you know what im after and you could maybe see about a wee deal for me. :wink:


Spex are not a problem (I'm sure we can strike a deal :wink, contact lenses are a bit more difficult due to proffessional restrictions 

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....... mine is sitting washed & waxed *in the garage *
> 
> 
> 
> *Ahem!!!!!!!! and why wasn't it out playing today? :?* :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Have to spend some time with the family - orders! Wasn't as exciting a day as you anyway, clean the cars, go & look at changing a car  - great fun :?

Next time - maybe! :wink:


----------



## trev

Grauditt said:


> Forgot to say.... thanks to Trev for asking the truckers to pull over and let us all past on the way down the A9 :wink: 8)


thats ok wish they had moved over for me last again :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

Nice pic everybody but what happened to the snow?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ObiWan said:


> Nice pic everybody but what happened to the snow?


It's coming  Hope it's the last fling of winter!

Dave


----------



## ttnick

What do you mean coming its here.

ttnick


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic everybody but what happened to the snow?
> 
> 
> 
> It's coming  Hope it's the last fling of winter!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

We had some on Sunday, admittedly it was already on the ground but we had some non the less


----------



## jock

Unfortunately, not all of the truckers pulled over.

Saint, Hev and I sped past one on the A9 at a rate of knots, after being stuck behind it for several miles - then navigator Gillian enquired did you see that police Range Rover hidden up the side road?? No, Gillian we didn't!!!

We'll be watching our letter boxes very closely over the next 14 days.

Jock


----------



## Hev

I'm gonna tape mine shut!

Hev x :?


----------



## saint

I think..... we may be ok - it was positioned so far back that I was infront of it before it became visible - I doubt they would have been able to "shoot" at vehicles going south. I think they were more concerned with vehicles going north. But you never know. :?

Anyway..... it was a good day - few more car parks knocked off the list - few more miles knocked up on the car - and I may have to wash the car again..... that'll be twice in 3 months 8)

Pics turned out well..... esp those taken in my old front garden


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> I think..... we may be ok - it was positioned so far back that I was infront of it before it became visible - I doubt they would have been able to "shoot" at vehicles going south. I think they were more concerned with vehicles going north. But you never know. :?


Fingers crossed - Gill didn't say which way it was pointed :?



saint said:


> Anyway..... it was a good day - few more car parks knocked off the list - few more miles knocked up on the car - and I may have to wash the car again..... that'll be twice in 3 months 8)


Now you are at risk of being traumatised if you have to wash the car sooooo soon :wink: - be careful :!: :!: :!:



saint said:


> Pics turned out well..... esp those taken in my old front garden


You could at least have filled the paddling pool for us :roll:

So ummm, which car park is next? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## saint

It was facing south.


----------



## BreTT

Hev said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev - sorry - edited for technical accuracy......
> 
> Look _*up *_into my eyes.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry :roll: - didn't want to give him a complex :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuzzygav said:
> 
> 
> 
> May well have too J, I daren't risk the wrath of the two from the 'hypnoticians' (Hev and Gillian)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

The last person my height that got a complex ended up invading Poland! Luckily, I've very thick skinned - have had to be drinking with JacTT225 and saint!


----------



## Hev

Saint ~ oh well, wait an' see :?



BreTT said:


> The last person my height that got a complex ended up invading Poland! Luckily, I've very thick skinned - have had to be drinking with JacTT225 and saint!


You have my sympathy :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Buzz2k3

slg said:


> Saint was there??????     :wink:


Gods sake its bad enough not being there but Saint turning up and I didnt means I cant really slag him off no more :x 
Oh and I have to say the pics are looking really mediocre 

GraudiTT WAS THAT A TELLY TUBBY I SEEN IN ONE OF THE PICS? or wa sit mrs graudiTT.
AND FINALLY.................................Nice to see Hev's car has actually got a shine on it!! 

Missed u lot hunners on sunday :?


----------



## Hev

Buzz2k3 said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saint was there??????     :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Gods sake its bad enough not being there but Saint turning up and I didnt means I cant really slag him off no more :x
> Oh and I have to say the pics are looking really mediocre
> 
> GraudiTT WAS THAT A TELLY TUBBY I SEEN IN ONE OF THE PICS? or wa sit mrs graudiTT.
> AND FINALLY.................................Nice to see Hev's car has actually got a shine on it!!
> 
> Missed u lot hunners on sunday :?
Click to expand...

Anyway, you where where exactly?! :x I polished especially for you :-*

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt

Buzz2k3 said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saint was there??????     :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Gods sake its bad enough not being there but Saint turning up and I didnt means I cant really slag him off no more :x
> Oh and I have to say the pics are looking really mediocre
> 
> GraudiTT WAS THAT A TELLY TUBBY I SEEN IN ONE OF THE PICS? or wa sit mrs graudiTT.
> AND FINALLY.................................Nice to see Hev's car has actually got a shine on it!!
> 
> Missed u lot hunners on sunday :?
Click to expand...

Careful, Mrs Grauditt occasionally frequents these parts you know :roll: 

Where were you anyway :? I still need you to fill out an absent report because you were defo on the final list of defo's [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## jock

Grauditt said:


> Buzz2k3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Careful, Mrs Grauditt occasionally frequents these parts you know :roll:
> 
> [smiley=deal2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Which parts does she visit, occasionally?

Jock

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grauditt

:lol: 
Now that would be telling......


----------



## Tubbs

See this Police Landrover, was it sitting in a Junction on the left hand side before a section of dual carriageway as we were driving down the road?


----------



## Hev

yup, just after the long straight after the speed camera - why?

Hev x

<edit - now not sure about the dual carriageway but defo after the fixed speed camera at the end of the stretch>

ps. any chance you can make your sig picks smaller - I keep having to scroll across


----------



## missTTopless

Tubbs said:


> See this Police Landrover, was it sitting in a Junction on the left hand side before a section of dual carriageway as we were driving down the road?


No it was on a section of single carriageway going down hill....thats why we were going so fast to overtake the truck. You were way ahead of us at the time!!


----------



## Tubbs

missTTopless said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> See this Police Landrover, was it sitting in a Junction on the left hand side before a section of dual carriageway as we were driving down the road?
> 
> 
> 
> No it was on a section of single carriageway going down hill....thats why we were going so fast to overtake the truck. You were way ahead of us at the time!!
Click to expand...

Am just trying to work out if its the same police car i saw or if there was 2 on the road.

The one i saw was just before a section of dual carriageway hiding in a junction on the left.

If this is the same car then i wont get a letter 

If there were 2 police landrovers then I may just get a letter


----------



## missTTopless

Jock....can you remember where we were when i phoned you?


----------



## Tubbs

Hev said:


> yup, just after the long straight after the speed camera - why?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> <edit - now not sure about the dual carriageway but defo after the fixed speed camera at the end of the stretch>
> 
> ps. any chance you can make your sig picks smaller - I keep having to scroll across


Sorry.....

Never realised that it was me causing that.

Sorted Now.


----------



## jock

missTTopless said:


> Jock....can you remember where we were when i phoned you?


I was in my car and you were in Hev's!!!!

:lol: :lol:

We had just passed the quarry near Blair Atholl, I think.

Jock

8)


----------



## Hev

[smiley=smash.gif] :roll:

Hev x


----------



## trev

Tubbs said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> See this Police Landrover, was it sitting in a Junction on the left hand side before a section of dual carriageway as we were driving down the road?
> 
> 
> 
> No it was on a section of single carriageway going down hill....thats why we were going so fast to overtake the truck. You were way ahead of us at the time!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am just trying to work out if its the same police car i saw or if there was 2 on the road.
> 
> The one i saw was just before a section of dual carriageway hiding in a junction on the left.
> 
> If this is the same car then i wont get a letter
> 
> If there were 2 police landrovers then I may just get a letter
Click to expand...

 peter, evelyn clocked the landrover on the left just as you passed blair atholl they were still there when we passed never saw any other landrovers  we were about 10 min at the back of you  evelyns good at spotting them you should be ok


----------



## PR

Sounds like I missed a good day out!! (bar the police benevolant fund portrait stops...)


----------



## Buzz2k3

Hev said:


> Buzz2k3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saint was there??????     :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Gods sake its bad enough not being there but Saint turning up and I didnt means I cant really slag him off no more :x
> Oh and I have to say the pics are looking really mediocre
> 
> GraudiTT WAS THAT A TELLY TUBBY I SEEN IN ONE OF THE PICS? or wa sit mrs graudiTT.
> AND FINALLY.................................Nice to see Hev's car has actually got a shine on it!!
> 
> Missed u lot hunners on sunday :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyway, you where where exactly?! :x I polished especially for you :-*
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Well u wont believe me but i had ppl over sat night got to bed @ 2.30 and slept in for ur ridiculous start time ! gutted wen i woke up tho :? 
ps telly tubby is a term of endearment graudiTT
ps cant believe u did the shine bit hev??


----------



## Tubbs

trev said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> See this Police Landrover, was it sitting in a Junction on the left hand side before a section of dual carriageway as we were driving down the road?
> 
> 
> 
> No it was on a section of single carriageway going down hill....thats why we were going so fast to overtake the truck. You were way ahead of us at the time!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am just trying to work out if its the same police car i saw or if there was 2 on the road.
> 
> The one i saw was just before a section of dual carriageway hiding in a junction on the left.
> 
> If this is the same car then i wont get a letter
> 
> If there were 2 police landrovers then I may just get a letter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> peter, evelyn clocked the landrover on the left just as you passed blair atholl they were still there when we passed never saw any other landrovers  we were about 10 min at the back of you  evelyns good at spotting them you should be ok
Click to expand...

Thanks Trev,

Got my fingers crossed that we will all be ok.

Just remember though, if you do get a letter through the door......

Points mean prizes!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## HOMMER

A good day had by all i see  I will try to make the next one


----------



## saint

Buzz2k3 said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz2k3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saint was there??????     :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Gods sake its bad enough not being there but Saint turning up and I didnt means I cant really slag him off no more :x
> Oh and I have to say the pics are looking really mediocre
> 
> GraudiTT WAS THAT A TELLY TUBBY I SEEN IN ONE OF THE PICS? or wa sit mrs graudiTT.
> AND FINALLY.................................Nice to see Hev's car has actually got a shine on it!!
> 
> Missed u lot hunners on sunday :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyway, you where where exactly?! :x I polished especially for you :-*
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well u wont believe me but i had ppl over sat night got to bed @ 2.30 and slept in for ur ridiculous start time ! gutted wen i woke up tho :?
> ps telly tubby is a term of endearment graudiTT
> ps cant believe u did the shine bit hev??
Click to expand...

Ach that's lame - I was up until atleast 4:30am - posted on here @ around 4am after being out for dinner. Still made it to Stirling in time 

(For a change)


----------



## jock

Here's a few pics from Sunday - now that I've worked out how to post them!

Jock

8)



















[/img]


----------



## Hev

Fab picks jock 

Got a litttle pressie for ya.............................



Grauditt said:


> If you have XP then download this image resize utility --> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/down ... rtoys.mspx


I was pointed in this direction after the BBQ in the Summer 8)

Hev x


----------



## jock

Give a man a break, Hev!

I was just congatulating myself on having mastered the mystic art of posting photos on the forum and then you ask me to to adjust their size. Bloody, bloody, bloody.........!!

Jock

:roll:


----------



## Hev

:twisted: 

Hev x :-*


----------



## trev

nice pics have to get our ones on


----------



## jock

Just showing off now, eh?

Eat your heart out, Hev!!!

Jock

8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

Smarty-pants :lol: - means the pages load quicker tho :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Tubbs

jock said:


>


I think we should give ourselfs a pat on the back for managing to get all the colours syncronised without even trying!!! 8) 8)


----------



## saint

Aye - even down to r & c


----------



## Tubbs

FuzzyGav said:


> Phewâ€¦â€¦ just got home myselfâ€¦. settling down with a glass of the red stuff, lucky I ate my breakfast, dinner and tea at the Italian as Itâ€™s way past my bedtime and too late to cookâ€¦ [smiley=zzz.gif] ..thatâ€™s over 13 hours since I left the house this morningâ€¦.
> 
> Agree with everyone, nice pics, had a really great day out and walkie-talkies are a must, thanks MTF & Hev.
> 
> My 6:30 appointment turned into a 7:15 appointment, never mind, the couple were very understanding and it turns out theyâ€™re complete car nuts themselves, spent 2 Â½ hours there talking about bloody cars!!!
> 
> Next stop was Graudittâ€™s to plug the laptop in and find out why Blackpool illuminations has taken up temporary residency on my dash [smiley=smash.gif] â€¦â€¦. Diagnosis â€" _17536 â€" Fuel Trim Bank 1 (mult) : System too lean P1128 â€"35-00_, just what Iâ€™d been thinking myself , cough coughâ€¦ What ?? anyways after a quick search on here it looks like I now need a new MAF, Dundee Audi to the rescue again tomorrowâ€¦. Thank god for warrantiesâ€¦
> 
> Sorry to hear about he Porsche D&J, we missed u & the Eggs


Did you manage to get your car sorted then Gav?


----------



## slg

first time I've seen the denim blue colour equalled by another colour on a scots meet :roll:


----------



## jock

Tubbs said:


> [
> I think we should give ourselfs a pat on the back for managing to get all the colours syncronised without even trying!!! 8) 8)


What do you mean, it took me ages to set up that shoot?

Jock

8)


----------



## FuzzyGav

Tubbs said:


> Did you manage to get your car sorted then Gav?


It's in the garage just now Pete, hopefully get a call tomorrow with the diagnosis...... :?: I want it back already!! will let you know what the outcome is.

Anybody got any letters yet ?? :roll:


----------



## Tubbs

FuzzyGav said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you manage to get your car sorted then Gav?
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the garage just now Pete, hopefully get a call tomorrow with the diagnosis...... :?: I want it back already!! will let you know what the outcome is.
> 
> Anybody got any letters yet ?? :roll:
Click to expand...

Hope they get it sorted and for much cheapness too....

No letters have came this way luckily.


----------



## missTTopless

Henry.....how did you manage to take such a good pic of the cars driving past snow topped mountains.....you should have been concentrating on the road!!!! I was only a passenger and didnt get as good a pic as that


----------



## trev

Tubbs said:


> FuzzyGav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you manage to get your car sorted then Gav?
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the garage just now Pete, hopefully get a call tomorrow with the diagnosis...... :?: I want it back already!! will let you know what the outcome is.
> 
> Anybody got any letters yet ?? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope they get it sorted and for much cheapness too....
> 
> No letters have came this way luckily.
Click to expand...

you wont get one, be positive you were going to fast to be caught anyway :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grauditt

FuzzyGav said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you manage to get your car sorted then Gav?
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the garage just now Pete, hopefully get a call tomorrow with the diagnosis...... :?: I want it back already!! will let you know what the outcome is.
> 
> Anybody got any letters yet ?? :roll:
Click to expand...

I've been in London all week and I've come home to one 

But it wasn't from Sunday.....

...... it was from Monday  :evil:

.....obviously still too much adrenalin from the Sunday meet flowing through ma veins :roll: :?

Not a happy bunny


----------



## jock

Bad luck Graeme - where and how much over the speed limit?

Gillian - I am not sure. I was too busy with my satnav and mobile phone to notice the camera settings!

Jock

:lol: :lol:


----------



## saint

jock said:


> Bad luck Graeme - where and how much over the speed limit?
> 
> Gillian - I am not sure. I was too busy with my satnav and mobile phone to notice the camera settings!
> 
> Jock
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I can vouch for that - I was sure you never looked at the road ahead once....... (now think about it)


----------



## jock

:?: :?:

Saint, I've thought about it ... and I haven't a clue. Are you going to enlighten me?

Jock

:?:


----------



## Grauditt

jock said:


> Bad luck Graeme - where and how much over the speed limit?
> 
> Jock


It was on the A9 Dunblane Bypass heading south. You know, that layby where they sometimes setup the camera van :roll: I always look for it when I come around the corner as you can see it in the distance about 1/2 a mile away. I slowed down but proably not quick enough this time - they stung me at 83mph


----------



## jock

Grauditt said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad luck Graeme - where and how much over the speed limit?
> 
> Jock
> 
> 
> 
> It was on the A9 Dunblane Bypass heading south. You know, that layby where they sometimes setup the camera van :roll: I always look for it when I come around the corner as you can see it in the distance about 1/2 a mile away. I slowed down but proably not quick enough this time - they stung me at 83mph
Click to expand...

83 mph - that's hardly speeding!!!
Bad luck.

Jock

8)


----------



## trev

heres a few pics of the last meet


----------



## jock

Trev

Where are they, then?

Jock


----------



## trev

put your specs on jock. dont knock it  just found out how to post pics


----------



## Grauditt

He's not kidding Trev, the pics aren't displaying for us , there's just a load of "Photobucket - My image for this link is no longer available" messages :?


----------



## HOMMER

trev said:


> put your specs on jock. dont knock it  just found out how to post pics


Trev....just learned as well :wink: 
How you doing mate


----------



## trev

HOMMER said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> put your specs on jock. dont knock it  just found out how to post pics
> 
> 
> 
> Trev....just learned as well :wink:
> How you doing mate
Click to expand...

Hi jim thought i had cracked it back to the drawing board :lol: 
your cars looking good


----------



## trev

jock said:


> Trev
> 
> Where are they, then?
> 
> Jock












 sorry jock is that any better


----------

